# What Netanyahu's Victory Tells Me



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

Let me first off proclaim: Mahapach! What a tremendous upheaval!  

"Mahapach" was a term first used by the Israeli media when Benny Begin's Likud Party won the majority in the Knesset for the first time in 1977. 

Netanyahu's win in last night's elections told me that the security and safety of Israel were paramount, always has, always will be. While having some concern over cost of living and social issues, Israelis still recognized the threats being posed to their nation by Iran and Hezbollah. No amount of meddling by American President Barack Obama's former campaign operatives was going to change that feeling. An attempt by the selfsame operatives to compromise a foreign nation's elections failed miserably, and that tells me Israelis were smart enough not to fall for it. Israel chose wisely.

Congratulations, Mr. Netanyahu, a well fought and well earned victory is yours!

That is all.


----------



## eots (Mar 18, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> It told me that security and safety were paramount, always has, always will be. While having some concern over cost of living and social issues, Israelis still recognized the threats being posed to their nation by Iran and Hezbollah. No amount of meddling by American President Barack Obama's former campaign operatives was going to change that feeling. An attempt by the selfsame operatives to compromise a foreign nation's elections failed miserably, and that tells me Israelis were smart enough not to fall for it. Israel chose wisely.
> 
> Congratulations, Mr. Netanyahu, a well fought and well earned victory is yours!
> 
> That is all.


Really what it tells me is he made a last minute appeal to racism to narrowly save his ass and in doing so showed the rest of the world  his true colors


----------



## eots (Mar 18, 2015)

*Netanyahu claims victory in Israel election after hard right shift*
*Netanyahu claims victory in Israel election after hard right shift Reuters*


----------



## Daniyel (Mar 18, 2015)

eots said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > It told me that security and safety were paramount, always has, always will be. While having some concern over cost of living and social issues, Israelis still recognized the threats being posed to their nation by Iran and Hezbollah. No amount of meddling by American President Barack Obama's former campaign operatives was going to change that feeling. An attempt by the selfsame operatives to compromise a foreign nation's elections failed miserably, and that tells me Israelis were smart enough not to fall for it. Israel chose wisely.
> ...


Obviously when you dislike someone you'd be glad knowing something bad happened to him.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

eots said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > It told me that security and safety were paramount, always has, always will be. While having some concern over cost of living and social issues, Israelis still recognized the threats being posed to their nation by Iran and Hezbollah. No amount of meddling by American President Barack Obama's former campaign operatives was going to change that feeling. An attempt by the selfsame operatives to compromise a foreign nation's elections failed miserably, and that tells me Israelis were smart enough not to fall for it. Israel chose wisely.
> ...



The race card. How cute. How do you explain the Arab List being the third largest coalition in the Knesset? Hmm? Really, I see true colors already, and it comes from someone who can't handle the reality that Likud won, Bibi won; and you, your philosophies, and all of your party's ideals all lost.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

eots said:


> *Netanyahu claims victory in Israel election after hard right shift*
> *Netanyahu claims victory in Israel election after hard right shift Reuters*



Of course, or could have been a foregone conclusion that Netanyahu was going to win anyway. The media obviously hated Netanyahu, and the polls were embarrassingly off, by 4 seats. If I didn't know any better, I'd say the media was trying to run him out themselves. Whatever the case was, all those attempts at character assassination and meddling by foreigners failed horribly. 

So off with you!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm glad you find something funny eots, but reality remains. Move along.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 18, 2015)

This is as delightful a day as I've had since November when obama and his democraps were soundly crushed at the voting booth.

This is a giant FUCK YOU to obama, the liberal media, especially the NYT and other scumbag leftwing outlets like it and MSNBC who so desperately wanted Netanyahu to lose.  But the Israeli public is not going to allow its elections to be manipulated by the bottom-feeding scum of the earth imported from Wash DC to try and damage the Israeli elective process.

This is especially enjoyable knowing that he will likely outlast obama, who now will have to contend with him for his remaining 2 years in office.

I can just taste those delicious tears streaming down the faces of obama, abe rosenthal, the scumbags who consist of the NYT editorial board, and all those obama supporters and leftist, liberal trash hoping Netanyahu would lose.  Here's a tissue, idiots...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

The word BUTTHURT was invented for moments like this.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/18/world/middleeast/israel-election-netanyahu-herzog.html?_r=0


----------



## theliq (Mar 18, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Let me first off proclaim: Mahapach! What a tremendous upheaval!
> 
> "Mahapach" was a term first used by the Israeli media when Benny Begin's Likud Party won the majority in the Knesset for the first time in 1977.
> 
> ...


Win???? on 23% of the Vote.....you'll tell me next that this is Democracy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Let me first off proclaim: Mahapach! What a tremendous upheaval!
> ...



Keep up idiot.  Netanyahu won.  And yes, it's a democracy, that's why the Arab Muslim block has 13 seats.  Let us know when a Muslim shithole gives Jews or Christians "equal rights".


----------



## theliq (Mar 18, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Netanyahu claims victory in Israel election after hard right shift*
> ...


4 seats and 23% of the vote.....Some Democracy you have...............only Australia have real Democracy where every vote counts.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

I smell another BUTTHURT troll.   Smells more like burnt butt.


----------



## theliq (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


I repeat 23%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!of the vote is no Democracy at all.......but go on believing Roudy..steve...I'm so glad YOU are so Happy????????????????????????Sad Indeed........77 into 23 don't go.....does it.


----------



## theliq (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I smell another BUTTHURT troll.   Smells more like burnt butt.


Me not hurt at all,but I do wonder at those that think 23% of the vote is somehow a mandate,maybe you could explain that to me,because NO ONE ELSE CAN.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I smell another BUTTHURT troll.   Smells more like burnt butt.
> ...


Try some cortisone for your burnt butt pain.  LOL


----------



## Lipush (Mar 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Let me first off proclaim: Mahapach! What a tremendous upheaval!
> ...



He won most of the voter's votes.


----------



## Lipush (Mar 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I smell another BUTTHURT troll.   Smells more like burnt butt.
> ...



Welcome to the first grade. You see, let's say there are 68% voting rate, right? Likud wins 23% of the votes, Hertzog wins little more than 18%, The Arabs win 11%, all the rest win very little. It's the majority, the 23%, that is going to decide on how the government is going to be assembeled, since they have more chances to form a coalition. In our case, that's the Likud party.

Not so complicated, right?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

I can only sit here and smile while liberals lose their heads over this election.


----------



## Challenger (Mar 18, 2015)

I'd like to add my heartiest congratulations to our Ben.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Let me first off proclaim: Mahapach! What a tremendous upheaval!
> ...



It's a democracy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 18, 2015)

Challenger said:


> I'd like to add my heartiest congratulations to our Ben.



I'm sure he'll be thrilled.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Let me first off proclaim: Mahapach! What a tremendous upheaval!
> ...






 Yes it is as in a democratic vote the party with the most seats wins. Unlike islamonazi democracy where the party with the most thugs and election fiddlers win


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 Even the ones for NONE OF THE ABOVE that get destroyed. If it was truly democratic then you would not be forced to vote would you. It is a crime not to vote in Australia and you can face prison if you don't, how is that democratic ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 So you would prefer it if the second place on 21% was awarded the win. Or better still the arab muslim block on a measly 5%.
 Remove all the smaller parties like the arab muslim ones perhaps and deprive 13% of the population representation, does that sound any better ?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2015)

Sad day, shows who really loves to fight and kill.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 18, 2015)

Why don't countries, including us, arrest foreigners meddling in their  elections? Libs always whine about money in politics and then spend worldwide on it.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Why don't countries, including us, arrest foreigners meddling in their  elections? Libs always whine about money in politics and then spend worldwide on it.



That is a good question, God knows the elite rich Jews buy our President races and politicians. Soros, Adelson, etc.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>



that is him, everyone look who you elected. Please bibi return the* 3.2 billion* we gave you this year!!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Please Palestinian terrorist muslim scum, RETURN OUR MONEY you used to build TERROR TUNNELS to kill and capture Israeli citizens!!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


But he is the best salesman that BDS ever had.

Truly an asset.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 18, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Aw. There there. Diddums.

You'll get over it.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Sad day, shows who really loves to fight and kill.



Judging by the events in the world today, we know it isn't those peaceful Arab Muslims, is it?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't countries, including us, arrest foreigners meddling in their  elections? Libs always whine about money in politics and then spend worldwide on it.
> ...



Guess that "get the Arab vote out" the Oblahblah clan was attempting, didn't quite work out did it?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Still playing that defunct Bowel Discharge Syndrome tune?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


*10 Years after Modest Launch, Israeli Apartheid Week Spans the Globe *

In March 2005, the Arab Students’ Collective, a campus organisation at the University of Toronto, held a series of local events to support Palestinians and protest Israeli policies. Hoping to broaden debate at the end of the second Intifada and on the eve of Israel’s redeployment of ground forces and settlers from the Gaza Strip,
originally called “the separation plan,”
they called their proceedings Israeli Apartheid Week.

A decade on, their creation has become an annual and globally-recognised event. This year, it will feature cultural and educational events, as well as public protests in more than 200 cities on six continents.

Activists say the campaign’s growth indicates the rising appeal of its message.

http://www.palestinechronicle.com/1...aunch-israeli-apartheid-week-spans-the-globe/


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2015)

How many Jews get to vote in Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Iran, Syria, and numerous other muslim scum countries?..... Bueller..... Bueller?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sad day, shows who really loves to fight and kill.
> ...





Vigilante said:


> How many Jews get to vote in Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Iran, Syria, and numerous other muslim scum countries?..... Bueller..... Bueller?



Way too many get to vote in America.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Now I have to agree there.... all those that have traded their born religion in for Liberalism, should be shipped to Iran.... they can use those TYPES of Jews there to REFRESH a once thriving Jewish population!


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I agree, they are ruining the fiber of the US, I think the Pals should go to Iran and all the Jews can move to Israel and we can build a fence around Israel and keep them locked in and see how they like it.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



They'd LOVE it, now what can you do about the terror tunnels, and the missiles fired into Israel everyday?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Netanyahu made the statement that there will NEVER be a Palestinian homeland.  To that extent - he appealed to the far right and the religious settlers and racism does play a part in some of that appeal.  While Israel is not aparthied, there is discrimmination towards Arab citizens and inequalities that are well documented.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Are the Arabs in Israel BETTER OFF than Arabs in other countries surrounding Israel?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



What can I say they need to protect themselves , get better rockets and build more tunnels, why sit there and be killed, I  don't believe in war, but I do not believe people should not fight back when being attacked. Israel fights with top of the line weapon, while the Pals throw stones.

Since the Israelis have voted in a monster, I have no tears to shed for any of them.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



There is no MORAL equivalent in war, but since Israel is so much more powerful, wouldn't you think the muslim terrorists dogs should be long gone by now? ....Israel is just TOO benevolent to such scum!


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2015)

Lipush 

What do the Israeli "talking heads" say were the driving factors in this victory?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2015)

The talk on different Forums is that the POLLS were all left wing media run, and were out and out lies to turn the election....


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Israel is the scum.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> The talk on different Forums is that the POLLS were all left wing media run, and were out and out lies to turn the election....




That might be but I'd like to here what an actual Israeli says...Lipush is rightwing I believe, but she also isn't overly fond of Netanyahu and he was certainly controversial in Israel.

And keep in mind - the polls were exit polls, typically not the most reliable (as Doc was pointing out).


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Sad day, shows who really loves to fight and kill.


 
Israel is surrounded by violent neighbors who want to destroy them, they need a leader like Netanyahu right now.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Equivalency.... number of Jews world wide perhaps 15 million, number of degenerate muslim scum worldwide 1.6 Billion.... and in all that land, there is NO ROOM for the SUPPOSED Palestinians?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > The talk on different Forums is that the POLLS were all left wing media run, and were out and out lies to turn the election....
> ...



No, I point to the MEDIA polls that stopped BY LAW 4 days before the election!


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Wow...

The definition of democracy does not include a threshold of specific voters......get a clue.  Besides, who wants to live in a democracy?  Mob rule, no thanks.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Sad day, shows who really loves to fight and kill.






 Always the arab muslims, so sad that they use women and children to cover up their crimes against humanity. Expect violence to kick off and Israel being forced to retaliate against the terrorism and acts of cold blooded murder.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't countries, including us, arrest foreigners meddling in their  elections? Libs always whine about money in politics and then spend worldwide on it.
> ...


 


Just as the rich arabs also buy your politicians, and the gun clubs buy your politicians, and the rich Pakistanis buy your politicians. But most of all the rich arab muslim Palestinians buy your politicians through the UN and have them spend £ billions on international arab muslkim terrorism.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...






 He will with interest, now will the arab muslim palestinians return the $5 billion they received this year through the UN


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sad day, shows who really loves to fight and kill.
> ...



I really wonder if he is the right choice.  Right now, with growing instability and extremism represented by groups such as ISIS, it seems they need a leader who can also build coalitions with the more stable states in the region who are also threatened by this. It also needs someone who can settle the Palestinian issue so they can move on to other things - without alienating themselves further.  The constant cry of "wolf" is a distractor from real issues both domestically and foreign.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 18, 2015)

eots said:


> ...Really what it tells me is he made a last minute appeal to racism to narrowly save his ass and in doing so showed the rest of the world  his true colors








Appeal to racism? You're a fool. And a tool.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> The word BUTTHURT was invented for moments like this.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/18/world/middleeast/israel-election-netanyahu-herzog.html?_r=0


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 They are American citizens, or do you want to have the Nazi laws brought in that ban all Jews and other untermensch ( arab muslims ) from voting in American elections. What next death camps and gas chambers, mass murders, illegal medical experiments, lampshades made from human skin. Then wondering why the world sees you as a rabid animal that needs to be put down.
 Your NAZI roots are showing and you need to get the blonde dye out again.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Settle the Palestinian issue?

It hasn't been settled in 66+ years.

There is zero chance that anybody, serving-up any solution (other than the Jews packing up and leaving, or dying), is going to do that, short of expulsion.

Zero.

Bibi merely concedes the impossibility of such a solution, and declares that it will not be attempted on his watch.

The sort of 'coalitions' you speak of here will materialize if it is in the best interests of the surrounding states to subscribe to such an idea.

And, then, only until they, themselves, are out of danger.

The Arab-Muslim states of the region are, by nature, unstable, and volatile, and untrustworthy, to some extent or another.

And, for the most part, a 'large' extent.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 And then will you blame the Jews when you cant have your life saving operation because you have blockaded the equipment from getting out. Maybe we should just send all the muslims and their stooges to the empty quarter in Saudi Arabia should be fun and games waiting for them to build the fence around Israel, only to see it collapse under the weight of all the dead NAZI's building it.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 And the majority of Islamic nations are apartheid and state that no Jew will be allowed to live inside their borders. That does not mean they cant visit it means they face summary murder for their religion/race.  Any wonder the Jews act as they do towards the worlds muslims ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 They are not protecting them selves by firing illegal rockets at Israel, or digging tunnels underneath Israeli schools to blow up the children. They are being the aggressors and Israel needs to flatten the whole of gaza to defend itself and its people.
 Since the muslims embarked on a voyage of violence, terrorism and murder of children I will laugh when they get killed for their actions and say another terrorist goes to hell.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







Not the Israelis that are mining schools full of children, not the Israelis firing illegal rockets at children and not the Israelis murdering children. So who are the scum again ?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 18, 2015)

There is no longer a point to the negotiations for the establishment of a Palestinian state at this point.  The international effort effort now will have to be an arrangement through which the non-Jewish residents of the areas controlled by Israel become enfranchised.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



It's not Muslim/Jew - it's Palestinians and the Palestinians include Christians and Muslims (although Israel is trying to split it) and once included Jews (who chose to become Israelis).


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


 
The Middle east is the most unstable as it has been in decades, Israel needs a strong man who puts security first and doesn't take any shit. Netanyahu is who they need right now.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Just how can the Palestine issue be settled without it leading to more violence and more dead on both sides. The arab muslims would see any concessions as being a weakness on the Jews part, leaving them in no doubt that they can win this time round. The only settlement would be that proven to work by the Jordanians and Lebanese when they showed the arab muslim Palestinians that they were much worse than they thought and would stop at nothing to win the fight.  Imagine the outcry if Israel just turned round and wiped out 50,000 Palestinians after warning them that it would happen if they did not stop the attacks. Or retaliated to the deaths of 3 boys by killing 5,000 Palestinians. The dust would settle within days and the leaders of hamas and fatah would be looking for safe bolt holes to hide down.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 So you have not heard that the Palestinians have reduced the population of Christians in Palestine by 90% since 2006. While the numbers of Christians in Israel has risen by 10% over and above natural growth. It is simply the arab muslims enacting the commands of their gods to kill the Jews, and following the edicts of their various charters that also demand they kill the Jews.
 And don't say that the charters have been repealed because they haven't


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> There is no longer a point to the negotiations for the establishment of a Palestinian state at this point.  The international effort effort now will have to be an arrangement through which the non-Jewish residents of the areas controlled by Israel become enfranchised.






 Will never happen unless the sun goes cold and the muslims keep to their fatwah's regarding travel to other planets.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Mar 18, 2015)

"The number of indigenous Christians in Palestine (West Bank and Gaza), is about 60,000, belonging to many different Christian denominations; Greek Orthodox, Armenian Orthodox, Syrian Orthodox, Coptic Orthodox, Catholics, Anglicans and Protestants. The severe policies imposed by the Israeli occupation against Muslims and Christians in Palestine has forced many Christians to leave their country of birth, looking elsewhere for a more secure life where human beings are treated and respected as citizens. As a result, the number of Christians is decreasing drastically."

Palestinian Christians under occupation The Society of Saint Francis


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "The number of indigenous Christians in Palestine (West Bank and Gaza), is about 60,000, belonging to many different Christian denominations; Greek Orthodox, Armenian Orthodox, Syrian Orthodox, Coptic Orthodox, Catholics, Anglicans and Protestants. The severe policies imposed by the Israeli occupation against Muslims and Christians in Palestine has forced many Christians to leave their country of birth, looking elsewhere for a more secure life where human beings are treated and respected as citizens. As a result, the number of Christians is decreasing drastically."
> 
> Palestinian Christians under occupation The Society of Saint Francis


Israel is building many settlements and walls around the Jerusalem, Bethlehem area.
Those areas are heavily populated by Christians. They get their homes and land bulldozed regularly and their businesses cut off from their trade. Then Israel blames the Muslims when they leave.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Source?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "The number of indigenous Christians in Palestine (West Bank and Gaza), is about 60,000, belonging to many different Christian denominations; Greek Orthodox, Armenian Orthodox, Syrian Orthodox, Coptic Orthodox, Catholics, Anglicans and Protestants. The severe policies imposed by the Israeli occupation against Muslims and Christians in Palestine has forced many Christians to leave their country of birth, looking elsewhere for a more secure life where human beings are treated and respected as citizens. As a result, the number of Christians is decreasing drastically."
> 
> Palestinian Christians under occupation The Society of Saint Francis


 
Muslims treat Christians like shit anyways, your seriously blaming this on Israel? Israel has plenty of Christians who live there happily.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> There is no longer a point to the negotiations for the establishment of a Palestinian state at this point.  The international effort effort now will have to be an arrangement through which the non-Jewish residents of the areas controlled by Israel become enfranchised.



Gee your right, the Muslims there should embrace the Jews and become like them, and live among them in peace. They can then become citizens, go to their schools and become one with them. This must be what PM Bibi means, no Palestine State, he wants them all to be one. Same healthcare and schooling.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 18, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > "The number of indigenous Christians in Palestine (West Bank and Gaza), is about 60,000, belonging to many different Christian denominations; Greek Orthodox, Armenian Orthodox, Syrian Orthodox, Coptic Orthodox, Catholics, Anglicans and Protestants. The severe policies imposed by the Israeli occupation against Muslims and Christians in Palestine has forced many Christians to leave their country of birth, looking elsewhere for a more secure life where human beings are treated and respected as citizens. As a result, the number of Christians is decreasing drastically."
> ...



The Franciscans (The Society of Saint Francis) are blaming the Israeli occupation.  .  Did you not read attribution?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


 
So? everyone blames Israel for everything. I was late to work this morning and blamed Israel.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 18, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



No, the Society of Saint Francis, whose friars live and work in Palestine, blame the Israeli occupation for the departure of Christians from Palestine.  The Society of Saint Francis is not blaming the Israelis for "everything", just blaming them for the departure of Christians from Palestine.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


 
Why don't the Christians want to live with Muslims? that always works out so well.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Judging by the events in the world today, we know it isn't those peaceful Arab Muslims, is it?



The arab muslim dung was so happy about the vote, they celebrated in Tunisia today.  If only Israel would end the occupation, things like that would never, ever happen... 

Its interesting how the c-nts who whine about stopping US aid to Israel are so quiet about obama using US tax dollars to fund an anti-Netanyahu campaign in Israel.  But as we all know, obama is not bound by any laws, whether they be physical or legal, because according to his lunatic supporters - he can do anything, even fly, if need be.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> I really wonder if he is the right choice.  Right now, with growing instability and extremism represented by groups such as ISIS, it seems they need a leader who can also build coalitions with the more stable states in the region who are also threatened by this. It also needs someone who can settle the Palestinian issue so they can move on to other things - without alienating themselves further.  The constant cry of "wolf" is a distractor from real issues both domestically and foreign.



Fantastic idea, please just let us know when iran will allow israel to have a peaceful arrangement with the arab muslims.  Because the facts - and history - state otherwise.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> It's not Muslim/Jew - it's Palestinians and the Palestinians include Christians and Muslims (although Israel is trying to split it) and once included Jews (who chose to become Israelis).



That you even consider christians to be a fundamental part of the "palestinian" narrative is a sign you are utterly clueless.  See gaza as an example of muslim ethnic cleansing of christians out of the region.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Source?



Ethnic Cleansing Christians Middle East Gaza Islamists

Declining Palestinian Christian population fears its churches are turning into museums - Israel News Haaretz

Hamas Calls for Ethnic Cleansing of Israel - The Line of Fire with Dr. Michael Brown


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Bunch of Arab Muslim students holding Western universities hostage doesn't add up to squat.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 18, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



What does that have to do with the fact that the Society of Saint Francis has determined that Christians are leaving Palestine as a result of the Israeli occupation?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Sad day, shows who really loves to fight and kill.
> ...


The WORLD needs a leader like Netanyahu now. He speaks with moral clarity and calls the enemy what it is.  He is a modern day Churchill.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



They are leaving because the Palestnian leadership is making life miserable for everybody and Musłims practice Shariah Apartheid on Christians.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Heaven forbid, keep him in Israel, hes more like Stalin.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



That's not what the Society of Saint Francis has stated.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


 
Well life as a Christian under a majority Islamic population is uncomfortable in general, they are probably leaving because the Islamists are treating them like shit. If you gave a Christian a choice to live in Israel or Palestine they would all choose Israel hands down.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

I noticed this country that the Jooo haters keep accusing of apartheid aka Israel, gives its Arab citizens full rights and had a huge block of Arab voters who voted for 13 Knesset members.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I noticed this country that the Jooo haters keep accusing of apartheid aka Israel, gives its Arab citizens full rights and had a huge block of Arab voters who voted for 13 Knesset members.


 
If Israel was really practicing Apartheid they would not allow the Arabs to even vote!


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Who gives a shiite!  Society of Saint Francis doesn't speak for all Christians. 

 Musłims are intolerant barbaric assholes. We see them in action everyday.  You can keep putting lipstick on that pig called Islam it's still a pig.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Like I said, Israel will eventually annex the West Bank and call it by its rightful name for the last 3000 years before Arab Muslims changed it in the 1940's:  Judeah and Samaria.   There is no other solution.

Maybe Jordan, the real Arab Palestine, can work something out to take those that don't like it.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 18, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



That is untrue in the case of Palestine.  They are leaving because of the Israeli occupation as stated by the Christians themselves and observers such as the friars of the Society of Saint Francis. As for the Palestinian Christians, they have spoken up in movies and blame the Israelis:



You can, of course, believe the anti-Palestinian propaganda.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Do you not read what Christians in Israel and across the world say?  They are happy in Israel, and no way they want their holy sites under the control of barbaric ISLAMIC. savages.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



THe robot keeps referring to this society as if they represent Christians. Ha ha ha.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It hasn't been called Judeah or Samaria for over 2,000 years.  Will Samaritans have the right of return to Samaria?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 18, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




Israel apartheid. You utter twit.

Get this. Arabs!

The next largest party is the Joint Arab List at 13 seats, followed by Yair Lapid’s Yesh Atid at 12 and Moshe Kahlon’s Kulanu at 10.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Go back to school you crazy Pali Nazi woman.  How is he like Stalin?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




These are Palestinians saying the same thing Ruddy.  It's not just the Society of Saint Francis.  If you knew anything about Christianity you would know that the Franciscans are the most respected religious order.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



No. They're too busy taking late night calls from neurotics like you.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Bullshit!  And when did the name West Bank come around, like 60 years ago, when Jordan and Egypt Attacked the newly formed Israel and occupied West Bank and Gaza?  And how come they didn't create this mythical state of Palstine after 20 years, of occupation.  Can you show us why there was no Paestinian movement to form a state?  

A mythical name for a mythical region, for a mythical  people, for a mythical state. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Meaningless drivel and propoganda.  Majority of Christians in and out of Israel would rather Jews be in control.   They know what happens when Muslims take control.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



What I thought. You have no answer. Just vomit labels.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The people are actually there, not mythical at all.  What is mythical about the name Palestine.  It is just the English version of the Latin name place Palaestina and was .called such until the Sassanids defeated the Romans and conquered it.  Don't know what the Sassanids called it, but they were Persians and of the Zoroastrian religion, so go figure.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Christians in Palestine do not want Jews in control. They want the Jews out.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





 Now try looking for a video from an expelled Christian that will tell the truth, not one in fear of his life and his families lives


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> "The number of indigenous Christians in Palestine (West Bank and Gaza), is about 60,000, belonging to many different Christian denominations; Greek Orthodox, Armenian Orthodox, Syrian Orthodox, Coptic Orthodox, Catholics, Anglicans and Protestants. The severe policies imposed by the Israeli occupation against Muslims and Christians in Palestine has forced many Christians to leave their country of birth, looking elsewhere for a more secure life where human beings are treated and respected as citizens. As a result, the number of Christians is decreasing drastically."
> 
> Palestinian Christians under occupation The Society of Saint Francis






 BULLSHIT


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > "The number of indigenous Christians in Palestine (West Bank and Gaza), is about 60,000, belonging to many different Christian denominations; Greek Orthodox, Armenian Orthodox, Syrian Orthodox, Coptic Orthodox, Catholics, Anglicans and Protestants. The severe policies imposed by the Israeli occupation against Muslims and Christians in Palestine has forced many Christians to leave their country of birth, looking elsewhere for a more secure life where human beings are treated and respected as citizens. As a result, the number of Christians is decreasing drastically."
> ...





 They are building on land that was owned by Jews prior to 1948 when the arab muslims forcibly evicted them, stole their property and raped their females. Murdering many in the process.

 The Jews have returned to reclaim their lands and the arab muslims are whinging about it.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 18, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > "The number of indigenous Christians in Palestine (West Bank and Gaza), is about 60,000, belonging to many different Christian denominations; Greek Orthodox, Armenian Orthodox, Syrian Orthodox, Coptic Orthodox, Catholics, Anglicans and Protestants. The severe policies imposed by the Israeli occupation against Muslims and Christians in Palestine has forced many Christians to leave their country of birth, looking elsewhere for a more secure life where human beings are treated and respected as citizens. As a result, the number of Christians is decreasing drastically."
> ...



Why do you even attempt even a primitive form of communication with that dolt? He doesn't deserve the attention.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


 
The Society of Saint Francis can lick my sweaty balls.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





Bethlehem s last Christians - Israel Opinion Ynetnews


 It was a political operation that also served to cover the crimes committed against Christians by the PLO and the Islamic groups: forced marriage, conversions, beatings, land theft, fire bombings, commercial boycott, torture, kidnapping, sexual harassment, and extortion.

The latest victim has been the Baptist Church in Bethlehem, which the Palestinian Authority just declared as illegitimate, as the US church’s message of reconciliation flies in the face of the hateful propaganda permeating Palestinian society. Arab Christians were obliged to make continual compromises, afraid to mention their own suffering for fear of irritating the Muslim authorities. Soon it became a taboo subject even in the West. 

When last month Ayaan Hirsi Ali penned the Newsweek cover story on the persecution of Christians under Islam, she did not mention the Palestinian areas, where Christians dropped from 15% of the population in 1950 to just 2% today.

Ethnic Cleansing Christians Middle East Gaza Islamists


The ethnic cleansing of Christians in Gaza by Hamas and other Islamists is a story rarely told in Western media.

It doesn’t fit the dishonest media narrative of Hamas and its supporters being victims.

This report by Israeli channel i24, which we have been using for a live feed during the current war, is from January 2014:


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > There is no longer a point to the negotiations for the establishment of a Palestinian state at this point.  The international effort effort now will have to be an arrangement through which the non-Jewish residents of the areas controlled by Israel become enfranchised.
> ...






 The downside is they would need to start working for that, and we all know that work and Palestinians don't go together


----------



## Daniyel (Mar 18, 2015)

This is funny twist for politics, if 'Yachad' will get another 10,000 votes out of 187,000 soldiers they'll join the coalition, so far the Arabs were only accepting to sit with the Zionist Camp but denied Meretz citing Meretz are 'Centered Zionist Party' - get the picture and tell me if you'd trust them enough to vote for them.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 And they are afraid of being beaten or killed so say what the arab muslims tell them. Try finding something from a Christian that has escaped the cluthes of the arab muslim terrorists


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 And for 1950 years the only Palestinians were the Jews who lived there, and it was the Romans that coined the name for the area as an insult to the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 Says who..........................LINK


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


 
I am sure Christians prefer Muslim rule over living in Israel


----------



## Daniyel (Mar 18, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Actually the surprising facts is that over 70% of the Israeli Arabs - Muslims and Christians voted for Right wing, the Left wing that got most of the Arabs support are actually the Ultra Orthodox (Yahadut HaTorah) - Hilarious


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2015)

so you or they say. Only about what % of Israel is Christian now, less than 5%. Isn't that funny, yet the evans still send you lots of money. I bet more Christians live in Gaza.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The name West Bank is a newly invented name:

The area of the Judea and Samaria district covers a portion of the territory designated by the ancient names Judea and Samaria. Samaria corresponds to part of the ancient Kingdom of Israel, also known as the Northern Kingdom. Judea corresponds to part of the ancient Kingdom of Judah, also known as the Southern Kingdom.

After the Assyrian conquest of the Northern Israelite Kingdom of Israel in c.721 BCE, the previous inhabitants were deported and replaced by forced resettlement by other peoples, which eventually became Samaritans, at the hands of the Assyrians. As a direct consequence, a central part of the former Northern Kingdom of Israel was renamed Samaria (_Shomron_ in Hebrew). During the Hellenistic and Roman periods the name of the former Southern Kingdom of Judah was hellenized to Judea. In modern times, Samaria was the name of one of the administrative districts of Mandatory Palestine. United Nations General Assembly Resolution 181, adopted in 1947, referred to "Samaria and Judea" as part of a proposed Arab state to be carved out of the Mandate of Palestine but the boundaries of "Samaria and Judea" did not precisely coincide with the current Judea and Samaria Area.[_citation needed_]

*Following the Jordanian occupation and annexation of Judea and Samaria in 1948, Jordan renamed the territory "the West Bank [of the Jordan]"*. After Israel captured it in 1967, it did not immediately officially refer to it by the historical names. Only ten years later, in 1977, when Menachem Begin, a proponent of extending Israel's sovereignty to the region, became Prime Minister, were the names Judea and Samaria officially adopted.

The name _Judea_, when used in _Judea and Samaria_, refers to all of the region south of Jerusalem, including Gush Etzion and Har Hebron. The region of Samaria, on the other hand, refers to the area north of Jerusalem. East Jerusalem has been incorporated into the Jerusalem District and is under Israeli civilian rule, and is thus excluded from the administrative structure of the Judea and Samaria Area.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Sad day, shows who really loves to fight and kill.



Shows that you think people shouldn't be allowed to vote any other way...very, er, democratic...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Angry aren't we? And why exactly aren't you upset over Palestine's elections? Or any other Middle East country? Look at what your hypocrisy has wrought.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Oh don't worry when Israel annexes the West Bank the Christians will have a much better life, and they willI stop complaining about their Muslim oppressors.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Almost all Christians communities are being killed and oppressed by Muslim savages, but oh the Palestinian Muslim subspecies will show different tendencies!  Anybody want to buy a used car?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



You seem to think these Franciscans speak for all of Christianity. Sorry, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Netanyahu made the statement that there will NEVER be a Palestinian homeland. To that extent - he appealed to the far right and the religious settlers and racism does play a part in some of that appeal. While Israel is not aparthied, there is discrimmination towards Arab citizens and inequalities that are well documented.



Really, so how do you explain the Arab presence in the Knesset? Moreover looking at the voting statistics, I can't see how this "appeal to the far right" worked for Netanyahu.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

What I seem to be getting here is that "it's only a democracy if they vote for my guy!"


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2015)

Once again, we see how Israel is more important than the United States.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Once again, we see how Israel is more important than the United States.



How? You seem to think _Palestine_ is more important than the United States...


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Source?
> ...




Interesting but not sure it actually supports Phoenall's claim that the Palestinians reduced the Christian population (ie ethnic cleansing).

Your second link states:



> Today, Christians make up just 1 percent of the mainly Muslim population of the Palestinian territories, said Hanna Eissa, who is in charge of Christian affairs in the Palestinian Authority's religious affairs ministry.
> 
> In 1920, they were a tenth of the population of Palestine -- land where today Israel exists alongside the occupied West Bank and the Gaza Strip. The Palestinians remain stateless.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Come on Coyote. How many Palestinians ran right over to join ISIS? Not a small number I'm sure.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It's not Muslim/Jew - it's Palestinians and the Palestinians include Christians and Muslims (although Israel is trying to split it) and once included Jews (who chose to become Israelis).
> ...




Ok...

How Gaza s Christians View the Hamas-Israeli Conflict Christianity Today

Gaza s tiny Christian community under siege Christian News on Christian Today
_Gaza's Christian community is regarded as a "corner stone" in the fabric of the Palestinian community, according to the report, and like the Muslim majority aspires to build an independent Palestinian state.

_
*The decrease in the number of Christians is mainly related to the prevailing circumstances in the Gaza strip, the report says. Many who stay said they did so "for religious reasons", for "national pride" and for family.*
_

The average household income was $739.65 per month but 33.6 percent reported no salary or source of income. Two of the women surveyed were married for the first time at the age of 14, however these marriages took place more than 20 years ago.


The findings show that the majority of the Christian population in Gaza is Greek Orthodox, totaling 1,170 or 89.1 percent, followed by Latin (totaling 9.3 percent), Coptic (0.8 percent), Baptist (0.5 percent), and Anglicans (0.2 percent).


"As an integral part of the greater Palestinian community in Gaza, Christians continue to suffer from the absence of security, a prevailing poor economic situation due to the seven-year blockade, and the repercussions of Palestinian internal division which affects all aspects of life in Gaza. Like all Gazans, upholding aspirations of freedom and building an independent Palestinian state is the way forward," the report says. "The population of the Gaza Strip has for many years lived through harsh conditions collectively, from the Israeli occupation, its siege, and armed attacks on the Gaza Strip which is detrimental to the stability of Gaza and which continues to prevent planning and development by both the government and civil society." Combined with the high population density, it warns that conditions in Gaza "may further nourish an extremism which does not differentiate between race and religion."


One of the repercussions of the Gaza siege is the rising unemployment rate, the report says. There is also an electricity crisis with alternative sources of power increasing risks of damage to property, and even death._​It looks at as if the diminishing numbers of Christians in Gaza have more to do with severe and long standing economic circumstances, high unemployment in excess of 40%, political instability much of it related to the seige and to internal divisions within Palestinian governance.  Some express concern about rising extremism in the region overall threatening their survival, but there does not appear to be "ethnic cleansing" on the part of Gazan's.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2015)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



I'm sticking to the facts.  What's going on in Gaza to affect the Christian population and what they have to say about it.  Cleansing of ethnic minorities is most certainly going on in ISIS controlled regions - but where is the evidence of that in Gaza?  Lack of economic opportunities, unemployment, conflict and instability and no light at the end of the tunnel are driving many out.


----------



## peach174 (Mar 18, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



The vast majority of Americans were upset that the Muslim Brotherhood won in Egypt in 2012.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

We're going to have to stop with this cherrypicking of the data here:



> Critics of Israel have argued that the departure of Christians from the area of Palestine is due to the "Israeli occupation." No doubt measures taken by Israel for security reasons have caused some economic difficulties and led to some departure. But the general accusation ignores the reality that two-thirds of Christian Arabs left the areas between 1949 and 1967, the period when Jordan occupied and annexed the West Bank, and Egypt controlled Gaza, years before Israel controlled those areas.
> 
> The discriminatory treatment of Christians by the Muslim majority and the consequences of continuing Arab hostility towards the state of Israel have led to increasing migration from the West Bank and Gaza, the areas controlled by Muslims. Christians in those two areas now account for only about 40,000, 1.5 per cent of the total. The towns of Ramallah and Bethlehem, which depended on the Christian tourist and pilgrim trade, both lost their Christian majorities. In 1995, the number of Christians in Bethlehem was two-thirds of the population; today it is now less than 20 percent. According to the1947 census held by the British there were 28,000 Christians in Jerusalem; in 1967 after 19 years of Jordanian rule there were 11,000. By contrast, the number of Christians in Israel has increased from 34,000 in 1949 and 120,000 in 1995 to over 150,000, now numbering about nine percent of the Israeli Arab population, and two percent of the total population in all of Israel.
> 
> ...



The Disquieting Treatment of Christians by the Palestinians


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

peach174 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



And then there were those who weren't....


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 18, 2015)

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Let me know when they become part of the coalition.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 18, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



What for?


----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> This is as delightful a day as I've had since November when obama and his democraps were soundly crushed at the voting booth.
> 
> This is a giant FUCK YOU to obama, the liberal media, especially the NYT and other scumbag leftwing outlets like it and MSNBC who so desperately wanted Netanyahu to lose.  But the Israeli public is not going to allow its elections to be manipulated by the bottom-feeding scum of the earth imported from Wash DC to try and damage the Israeli elective process.
> 
> ...






Beautifully said  and totally correct....I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 18, 2015)

Pres. Obama got the maj of jewish vote, you zionuts are so dumb.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 18, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I don't think it's happening in Gaza because they know Israel would step in and kick their asses. The desire to do so though is certainly high.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Pres. Obama got the maj of jewish vote, you zionuts are so dumb.


I would saay any Jew that voted for obie is dumb.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, we see how Israel is more important than the United States.
> ...


And what have I said to make you think that?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 18, 2015)

montelatici said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2015)

Lipush said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


That's in no way a majority. It's a plurality, but good enough in most parliamentary systems.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 18, 2015)

Penelope said:


> you zionuts are so dumb.



Here's a question:

Who lost the Israeli election last night? The Zionist Union. Catch that? The leftist party refers to themselves as _Zionists_.

Now, do you really even know what a Zionist is?


----------



## theliq (Mar 18, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Mythical hey Roudy....yet another inaccurate,silly comment......I expect a little better than this from you.......I trust you and the family are well and happy,steve


----------



## theliq (Mar 18, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


I don't agree with that,mainly because many Palestinians are Christians,they have lived in harmony with Palestinian Muslims and Jews for that matter for centuries.....albeit times since 1947 have been strained.......Palestine has many Religious and other sites..... Tourists worldwide flock to Palestine......steve...Trust you are well Grav...I've missed your thoughtful input...


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Congratulations to Netanyahu for his victory! It seems like he is very well liked by Jewish folks.


----------



## theliq (Mar 18, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Well 24% of them....that is...steve


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm willing to wager that Israeli Christians have experienced more rights, coexistence and harmony with Jews than with Arab Muslims.   

Oh also, "Palestinian" is an invented identity. There are no Palestinian Christians, but perhaps Arab Christians would be more appropriate.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 18, 2015)

theliq said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



That's the way the multi party democratic system works.  If the U.S. had a multi party system like Israel, elections would also be determined the same way.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



No such name for the Area "West Bank" prior to 1948. Look it up. The Jordanians changed its name from Judeah and Samaria.  It's called Muslim historical revisionism. They invade nations and then pretend all the history and achievements are "Islamic".


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Hi Roudy, your summation is based on a false premise actually.............it stems from the inception of Israel itself........althought the General Assembly of the UN made submissions(and Submissions only) for the Partition of the Jews and Palestinians in 1948......this had to be ratified by the UN Security Council to put it into Law....This was NEVER DONE (something few know or have bothered to remember)in fact by law Israel does not exist.......So despite all the waffeling on about the Palestinians......it is in fact the Jews/Israelis who don't have a country!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and are trespassers on Palestinian land (Yes I was quite shocked when I found this out recently).

Just thought I'd let you know.regards steve


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 19, 2015)

How Obama Will See the Israeli Election: The World Needs Me Now More Than Ever March 18, 2015







RUSH: Netanyahu is going to be portrayed as a living example of what's wrong in the world and how people are misguided in voting for him and how people are voting against their own best interests, God bless them, they don't know it, they will learn it. Obama's gonna try to save them from themselves anyway, that's how you do it if you're of that mindset.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Pres. Obama got the maj of jewish vote, you zionuts are so dumb.



More meaningless jargon. Impossible to decipher.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Shocked were you? How quaint.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I noticed that despite that nonsense you just posted, you never mentioned that the Arabs never had a say as to what happens to the land they never controlled.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Has he ever heard of the Ottomans?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



That would be in middle school aka junior high approx 7th grade, which there is no evidence he made it that far.


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


I agree with you Roudy...........America have a strange system indeed,in Australia we have a system where for example lets take the Israeli vote for instance......the lowest party would have their votes distributed to the remaining parties.........this continues until the third highest party have their votes distributed to the remaining two to decide the winner,so you can have the situation of the second highest party gleaning more votes than Likud in this instant and claiming Victory.
Each Ballot paper has every party on it and you number 1 to 8 or what ever........on the ballot paper if you make an error ,the ballot paper becomes invalid

In Australia we have compulsory voting(we feel everyone in society and community,who can vote...should vote) There are large fines for those who do not vote $2000.........we do not take for granted the ability to Vote, Roudy.........it has been hard won.

We find it very strange that someone who has only garnered 24% of the vote could ever be elected to Parliament........Now that is UNDEMOCRATIC...but most countries use this system.Amazingly in this day and age..just sayin steve.......Every vote should and must count,in Australia IT DOES.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I don't suppose he's looked in the land registry either.


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Roudy you really need to check the facts..steve


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy: don't forget to check them facts, will ya?


lol


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Quaint I am not ....A cnut of an Enemy I proudy am LOL


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Read Carefully    www.1948.org.uk/un-resolution-181/       and stop attempting to shoot the messenger........Titaniumliq LOL

ps...the last 2 sentences says it all really.....as for Mindless,take that silver spoon out of your Ass and Shove it in Your Mouth......because unlike me and Roudy or is that Roudy and I, you talk shit


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well That is a great comment,never said my mentality went passed 7th Grade Roudy but I do employ over 300 people on three continents,ect.,so I ain't done so bad considering.steve


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




In other words, you have no recourse.

As for the grammar, it depends if you and Roudy are the subjects or the objects of the sentence. Can you figure that out?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




You make clothes for Primark?


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Bloody Hell Mindful..........You have really gone up in my estimations......I take it all back,the shit-talk that is.........Apart from your Myopia/Zionism,I reckon I'm going to enjoy your intelligence and excellent Wit.

Sheeees I got you all wrong,indeed I did.....but never forget I can still be a real cnut...steve


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You told me that before.  Yawn

What do you mean by Zionism?  In your case, it's just a word, a sloppy excuse for  lazy thinking.


----------



## Lipush (Mar 19, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Ahh, some honesty, at least. So on one hand Bibi's unaccepted words about the Arab list is racist by you haters, and on the others, you don't believe Jewish Americans should be able to vote in the land of freedom.

Why don't you hypocrites just F off.


----------



## Lipush (Mar 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush
> 
> What do the Israeli "talking heads" say were the driving factors in this victory?



Now they seem (including the Zionist Union pary itself) to be very confused, some say the 'ZU' just miscalculated things, people try to understand how this epic fail happened.


----------



## Lipush (Mar 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > The talk on different Forums is that the POLLS were all left wing media run, and were out and out lies to turn the election....
> ...



I'm surly a rightwinger, but I didn't vote on Netanyahu this round, and I didn't vote him last round. It's not that I don't believe he's protecting Israel, but I do believe that on inside issues (economics and social issues) he's a walking disaster. Besides, we had him for like forever, I believe, personally, that there should be an exchange inside the Likud Party itself.


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Oooch Mindy..........that was uncalled for...........No we make a product that is SOLD... and enjoyed worldwide(even in Israel) we do use some components from the US and spend in excess of $7million a year there,it's because it's the worlds best and we only use the Best because we are the Best.

As you would appreciate.steven....you may try to belittle but it does you an injustice,something you should be mindful (excuse the delish PUN) of......LOL


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


"The quick brown fox,jumped over the lazy dog"...........Lazy No,Fox Indeed.LOL

I can't explain Zionism at the moment Mindful, as I have a meeting tonight and I don't want to fill my head Full of Shit............LOL..now you never expected THAT did ya.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



So why aren't you in the boardroom? Instead of messing about in here?

Unless you are multi tasking.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

The Arab at the felafel stand.


Two opposing views here:


Fadi’s reasoning: according to Judaism, Jerusalem can’t be divided—not that it would make much of a difference to him.

“It’s our land and one day we’ll take it,” he said, having no qualms going on record and even having his picture taken, before offering me some coffee. But Fadi’s view is not entirely black and white. “Here, Jews and Arabs are the same,” he said, looking around, calling the people of Ariel “good people” as compared to other “settlers.”

Yet the views of Fadi and his friend are not the consensus in this idyll of co-existence. (Or at least, idyllic on most days. The road nearby was the site of the 2013 Palestinian rock attack that eventually took the life of Adele Biton last month.)

Across the street, Faisel (a pseudonym given his request for anonymity) from the town of Salfit, less than a mile away, was actually glad Netanyahu won. “At first I wanted Kahlon. He helped everyone lower cell phone prices,” said Faisel, who then pulled out a picture from his smartphone of _Haaretz_’s election results chart. The hazel-eyed, college-educated Palestinian followed the election closely.

“Bibi speaks about defending your security—but that means he helps _our_ security,” Faisel said. “The left is no good for us (Palestinians) or them (Jews).”

Read on.....

What Does The Arab At The Falafel Stand Say About The Elections by Orit Arfa Israellycool


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Of course I expected that. You're full of excuses. Along with that other "stuff". Also beginning with "S".


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Mindy..........I spend the right amount of time in the BR but real work and motivation,actually is done at ground level and with social intercourse,as for multi-tasking.....men ain't so good at .........but I have a PA for that and wonderful woman she is.....how she has put up with me for 30 years I know not.


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Such venom Mindful......Time for a deep dark red(wine that is) methinks and just chill,after the meeting that is..time to fly...st


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Roudy: don't forget to check them facts, will ya?
> 
> 
> lol



What facts are those?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Then you didn't understand how the system works.  It's a coalition govt. After the votes are cast, the president then confers with various parties to decide which party the prime minister comes from,  which comes from the party with the most votes.  It's not that different from Australia or most multi party parliamentary democracies.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Oh please, an anonymous poster bragging about their status. That's the first sign that the person doing it is a blow hard nobody.  In the US, they generally teach kids about the crusades and Ottoman empire in the 7th grade, where you would have learned the entire region including Israel was under Ottoman control for 700 years.  They didn't even call it Palestine, they called it Southern Syria.  They got conquered by the Brits and French, which gave the entire region to Muslims and Arabs, except Israel, less than one percent of the land given to MUSLIMS.  But the intolerant assholes could not accept a land run by JEWS, due to religious reasons, and we are where we are today.  The core of the problem remains the same: Muslim hatred and violence towards the other.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush
> ...



The American left tried to emulate and employ Obama's bullshit 2008 "hope and change" campaign in Israel. There were Obama administration advisors and leftist organizations on the ground working closely with Israeli leftists.  Which included these bogus biased polls to provide some momentum for ZU.  They never had a lead.  Fortunately, Israelis didn't fall for it. They had the luxury of looking in the rear window of six years of the disastrous Obama presidency, and they didn't want that for their country.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Board room?  You actually fell for that?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush
> ...




If you hear things, I'd love to hear an analysis of it in this thread.  Makes for an interesting discussion and this has been a really educational thread on Israeli politics!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Not atall. I was taking the piss out of him, and he got upset.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




Oy, Gewalt!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




On the elections thread, in the OP, I provided a link to the polling compilation as well.

Before that thread, I did an exhaustive thread on the polling itself:

Polling in Israel looks tight - statistical tie

Notice that in the title I was even calling it a statistical tie, in spite of the fact that polling was showing ZU 3 to 4 seats ahead of Likud and now it looks like Likud will be at least 5 seats ahead of ZU.

I quote:

"All 13 polls from 03/10 to 03/13 indicate that Netanyahu's Likud is losing ground, but a *2-3 seat difference can still very much be a statistical tie.* The *Zionist Camp / Labor Party has a tenuous lead, but this can again change overnight.*..

...The average of those 13 polls that came in over three days time is 21.2 seats in the Knesset for Bibi's Likud and 24.6 for Labor/Hatnuah, a +3.5 aggregate average out of 120 total Knesset seats, or 17.5% for Likud and 20.5% for Labor/Hanuah. That's not enough for either, but whoever ends up with the higher raw total of seats will get first crack at building a viable coalition. *And a +3 margin is right or under the edge of most MoEs, so this could be closer than people realize. Wait and see*...

...Now, one poll can be wrong. But 13 polls all showing one side with a lead usually means that that side really DOES have the lead. It's the margin that is still so slim that, imo, makes this contest still a tossup. *No one should be betting on any horses yet. Memories of Dewey-Truman 1948 remind us that on election day, many things can happen.*

That's not propaganda for Bibi, because I am certainly not a huge fan of his: *it's just electoral fact.*"

This is why I never once came out and said that ZU was going to win.

There were 7 or 8 well-known (well, in Israel) polling firms and even the ones known to be very Likud-friendly were showing him losing. For ALL of them to be wrong can indeed mean that there was a techtonic shift at the weekend, because Israeli law forbids a poll to be posted after Schabbat begins on the weekend before the election. This is a detail that most Americans don't know.

I am sure that in the coming weeks, Israeli polling firms (who do not release their internals like most American firms do) will have to confront this, but again, a poll released on Friday can only mean that the last possible polling day for actual survey taking would have been Thursday, which makes for five full days before the election.

I will also remind that since the Knesset has far fewer seats than our US House of Representatives, a 3% or 4% margin makes for a Knesset margin that looks bigger. No one in the USA would call a +4 victory a landslide.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

eots said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > It told me that security and safety were paramount, always has, always will be. While having some concern over cost of living and social issues, Israelis still recognized the threats being posed to their nation by Iran and Hezbollah. No amount of meddling by American President Barack Obama's former campaign operatives was going to change that feeling. An attempt by the selfsame operatives to compromise a foreign nation's elections failed miserably, and that tells me Israelis were smart enough not to fall for it. Israel chose wisely.
> ...



Stupid.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 19, 2015)

eots said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > It told me that security and safety were paramount, always has, always will be. While having some concern over cost of living and social issues, Israelis still recognized the threats being posed to their nation by Iran and Hezbollah. No amount of meddling by American President Barack Obama's former campaign operatives was going to change that feeling. An attempt by the selfsame operatives to compromise a foreign nation's elections failed miserably, and that tells me Israelis were smart enough not to fall for it. Israel chose wisely.
> ...



I'll also point out that if Arabs are allowed to vote and hold seats in the Knesset, Netanyahu isn't racist.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 19, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



How do you figure?

Do you think the Prime Minister of Israel has the power to disenfranchise millions of Israeli citizens?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 19, 2015)

BTW, I'm don't necessarily think that Bibi is "racist", I think it's more likely that he's just pandering to racists.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 19, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



No. So, given that fact, he isn't racist. Plain and simple.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 19, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> BTW, I'm don't necessarily think that Bibi is "racist", I think it's more likely that he's just pandering to racists.



So, explain the difference?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 19, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I'm not following you.

Bibi doesn't get any credit for "allowing" Arabs to vote, because he doesn't get to make that decision. It's not within his power to "allow" or not allow Israeli citizens to vote and run for office. 

Whether or not Bibi is a racist has nothing to do with whether Arabs can vote.


----------



## Lipush (Mar 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Okey Dokey


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 19, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I'm don't necessarily think that Bibi is "racist", I think it's more likely that he's just pandering to racists.
> ...



I think it's pretty self explanatory. It's the difference between what people _think_ and what they _say_.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 19, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Whether or not Bibi is a racist has nothing to do with whether Arabs can vote.



Okay then. So why are people calling him racist?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Let me first off proclaim: Mahapach! What a tremendous upheaval!
> 
> "Mahapach" was a term first used by the Israeli media when Benny Begin's Likud Party won the majority in the Knesset for the first time in 1977.
> 
> ...



By the way, did you realize that former campaign "operatives" were also working on behalf of Netanyahu's campaign?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 19, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Whether or not Bibi is a racist has nothing to do with whether Arabs can vote.
> ...



Because prior to the election, he used _high turnout amongst Arabs_ as a boogeyman to rile up the ultra-nationalists in support of Likud.

It's not that far from a Republican trying to rally support by saying "you better support me, because lots of blacks are voting for the other guy".


----------



## Daniyel (Mar 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Let me first off proclaim: Mahapach! What a tremendous upheaval!
> ...


This is the endless sway of politics, however most of the propaganda I've seen that is against Bibi claimed to be 'Likudniks' (Likud voters) that had this change of heart and decided to turn to the Avoda (which by the way hid their name quite well including Livni)


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> By the way, did you realize that former campaign "operatives" were also working on behalf of Netanyahu's campaign?



Were they using American taxpayer money to do it? If so, I wouldn't be surprised. But I would need to see links first.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, did you realize that former campaign "operatives" were also working on behalf of Netanyahu's campaign?
> ...



Unknown.  It's also unknown at this point whether American taxpayer money was used here as well.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 19, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Because prior to the election, he used _high turnout amongst Arabs_ as a boogeyman to rile up the ultra-nationalists in support of Likud.



Actually what he said was that "US money is driving higher Arab turnout" given the existence of V15, I'd say he wasn't too far off the mark. 

"Voter turnout in the Arab sector is three times higher! The threat is real: Abu Mazen's calls *and American money are getting the Arab vote out. *Go and vote"


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 19, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Because prior to the election, he used _high turnout amongst Arabs_ as a boogeyman to rile up the ultra-nationalists in support of Likud.
> ...



So he was using both Arabs voting AND "American money" as boogeymen. How does that change anything?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 19, 2015)

Coyote said:


> It's also unknown at this point whether American taxpayer money was used here as well.



Like I told you yesterday, they suddenly filed for a different status under IRS regulations after they had been accused of abusing government grants. 

Two words: Smoking. Gun.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 19, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



It says a lot, Doc. If American money is involved, via a campaign that uses the slogan "anyone but Bibi" you can safely say that would synergize with Arab sentiment in Israel. Its not hard to see.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

It’s being reported that the President of the United States is pretty unhappy with certain campaign statements that were made by Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu. In light of this reaction, it seems fitting to highlight some statements that Obama himself made when he was campaigning.

Just to review, let’s start with this one: “Jerusalem will remain the capital of Israel, and it must remain undivided.” That is what then-Senator Obama said to an audience at AIPAC in 2008, during his first presidential campaign. Based on many of his actions since then, it seems fair to infer that he didn’t mean it at the time, and he certainly didn’t stand by it.

Obama s Double Standard For The Israeli Prime Minister by Mirabelle Ward Israellycool


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 19, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It's also unknown at this point whether American taxpayer money was used here as well.
> ...



It's really not the smoking gun that FOX News thinks it is.

OneVoice has not filed for new status. It's still a 501c3.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 19, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The fact that Bibi is impling that "Arab sentiment" is a _bad thing_ is kinda the whole point.

These are Israeli citizens we're talking about.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 19, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> It's really not the smoking gun that FOX News thinks it is.



Oh? So just being Fox discredits their news or their contentions? Wow, I never expected that from you.




theDoctorisIn said:


> The fact that Bibi is impling that "Arab sentiment" is a _bad thing_ is kinda the whole point.



You misunderstood my statement, Doc. And from what I read of the statement, he said nothing about "Arab sentiment."

Having a American NGO there stumping for the opposition would mean to me they were playing to drum up the Arab vote. The "Arab sentiment" was that sentiment possessed by the Arab voters towards Netanyahu, not that of which Netanyahu supposedly had towards the Arab voters. All the NGO needed to do was play on Arab sentiments regarding his policies and/or a two state solution.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 19, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> OneVoice has not filed for new status. It's still a 501c3.



PeaceWorks Foundation is in fact a 501(c)(3), but they formed a new entity, "PeaceWorks Action, Inc,"  a 501(c)(4) right after a letter listing the accusations was issued in Feburary.

From their page:

"PeaceWorks Action, Inc., a Section 501(c)(4) social welfare organization, and other individuals, charitable institutions, and advocacy organizations across the globe. *PWA is a newly incorporated entity, and as such, has not yet completed an initial set of audited financial statements.*"

OneVoice International

A screen shot of said filing. PeaceWorks Action, Inc. is an entity now headquartered in Delaware:

http://freebeacon.com/wp-content/up...tion-Inc.-Delaware-Dept-State-Screen-Shot.pdf

Like I said, they have some explaining to do


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 19, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > OneVoice has not filed for new status. It's still a 501c3.
> ...



What does "PeaceWorks Action", or "PeaceWorks Foundation" have to do with OneVoice, or V15?

How does the incorporation of a new 501c4 provide the "smoking gun" that "proves" OneVoice used State Dept money to fund V15?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 19, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > It's really not the smoking gun that FOX News thinks it is.
> ...



No, I actually read the article. Did you?

Can you explain this "smoking gun", in your own words?




> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that Bibi is impling that "Arab sentiment" is a _bad thing_ is kinda the whole point.
> ...



You're moving the goal posts.

This is what Bibi said:

“The rule of the right is in danger,” Netanyahu says in a video posted to Facebook just hours before polls closed. “Arab voters are coming in droves to the ballot boxes. Left-wing NGOs bring them in buses.”

What would you say if a Democrat in the US said this:

“The rule of the left is in danger,” ExampleDemocrat says in a video posted to Facebook just hours before polls closed. “White, Christian voters are coming in droves to the ballot boxes. Right-wing NGOs bring them in buses.”


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 19, 2015)

I've got some work to do for the next few hours, but I'll be back online later.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 19, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> What does "PeaceWorks Action", or "PeaceWorks Foundation" have to do with OneVoice, or V15?



They are apart of OneVoice dude!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 19, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> No, I actually read the article. Did you?



Yes, I did, at least 8 times.




theDoctorisIn said:


> “The rule of the right is in danger,” Netanyahu says in a video posted to Facebook just hours before polls closed. “Arab voters are coming in droves to the ballot boxes.* Left-wing NGOs bring them in buses.”*


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> BTW, I'm don't necessarily think that Bibi is "racist", I think it's more likely that he's just pandering to racists.


A politician "pandering" in order to garner votes,  especially a close one like the one we just witnessed in Israel.  Still, he doesn't hold a candle to the con artist we have as president.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

The sword cuts both ways.  Netanyahu now needs to send his advisors to help the GOP in 2016, to return the favor.  He seems to have the right formula.


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Roudy I will let your "Green" comment pass through to the keeper..........The other CORE problem is that Israeli Jews but Zionists and their ilk,detest the Palestinians and other Arabs.....so take off thy myopic Zionist glasses that only Muslims Hate.steve.......maybe You should go back to Grade 7......and start again..LOL


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It is actually......here often the Party with the most votes does not take Government and here is why the Preferential system determines where the final destination of each vote ends up.

Primary Vote...for the seat of East Jerusalem(Example only)....Likud   3400
                                                                                 Palestinian Party    2700
                                                                                  Hertzog..................1700
                                                                                  Settlers                    400
                                                                                  Peace Party             300
1st Distribution       Peace Party   280 votes to PP  20 votes to Hertzog

Then the COUNT would be.....................Likud   3400
                                                                 PP      2980
                                                             Hertzog  1720
                                                              Settlers   400
2nd Distribution  Settlers Party  200 votes to Likud,100 to PP,100 to Hertzog

The COUNT would be                            Likud   3600 Votes
                                                               PP       3080 Votes
                                                            Hertzog  1820 Votes
3rd Distribution(and last in this case) Hertzog Party    1500 votes to PP and 320 to Likud

Final Result...............Palestinian Party  Votes 4580.........................................Likud Party 3920

Seat Won by the Palestinian Party after Re Distribution of all Votes.

Note each voter has to fill their Ballot Paper from 1 to 5 (in this case) in order of their voting intentions(their preference)......this ensures that No Candidate can ever be elected with less than 50.01% of the vote.........saying that,in Australia often Candidates are elected this way.....as it were it's never over until the fat lady sings.We have compulsory voting(as it should be) and fined if you don't bother to Vote.

Roudy we don't allow anyone to win a seat with 23%..............of the vote or 1st passed the post because the 77% of electors are totally against the winner with only 23%.Hope this helps..steve


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


I suppose a board room to you is some cheap place to rest you head.you know Roudy one day if you renounce your Zionism....you to could become a Great American......But you have to decide which side you are on...........Are you an Israeli or American.....Who's side would you fall if there was a time the 2 countries were against each other..............??????????   Take all the time you like to think about it and your answer.....steve


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You must have been the honor student at the local Islamic university for Nazi studies.  Take that periscope out of your Mecca and admit the truth that Islam cannot coexist peacefully with anybody unless it oppresses, kills, and persecutes, and Palestinians are the bastard children of the marriage between Islam and Nazism.

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers

Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I never get upset on subjects like these far from it,maybe you are seeing a reflection of yourself,who knows!!!!!! But I do get Upset when I see Israeli and Palestinian children and babies......slaughtered in this on going schism.Therein lies the difference between us.........I'm strong you are Shallow.steve


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Zionism is a noble ideology, the right for Jews to have a Homeland in Israel, łand of their ancestors and their spiritual holy land.  One day you will renounce your Jew hate and stop behaving like an enemy within Islamist.


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


OMG what ever will you come out with next Roudy,take your medication now for goodness sake.........always remember in was the Zionists that colluded with Hitler to eliminate Jewish people............as I said please go back to Grade 7 and start your mentality again.steve


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You get upset when Musłims slaughter babies and innocent people to the tune of hundreds of thousands?  No you don't. Stop bullsteining, It's all about those evil Jooooooos to you.


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




You take your medication thelig!


You take your medication you badly need it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lord above!~!!


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I love Jews but detest Zionists/ism like most decent Jews......."A NOBLE IDEOLOGY" You have to be Fcuking kidding........Shit I've heard it all now.

There is something mentally wrong with you.............steve


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




You are a disgrace for  all  kangaroos!!!!

something is mentally wrong with you!


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I think you mean "theliq" come on Sally it really is poor that I have to correct your meaning.........I hope you explained to Roudy his need to return to Grade 7..steven


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




I dont understand you...

and kangaroos don't understand  you...and Australians don't understand you...

Oh My Lord ...please give us all understanding.!


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



So you detest all Jews because 99.99% percent of Jews are Zionists. That's like saying I love Catholics but detest the Pope and Vatican.  What you are is full of it.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Not an unusual thing for a Pali Nazi supporter.  They all display one form or another of mental illness.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose a board room to you is some cheap place to rest you head.you know Roudy one day if you renounce your Zionism....you to could become a Great American......But you have to decide which side you are on...........Are you an Israeli or American.....Who's side would you fall if there was a time the 2 countries were against each other..............??????????   Take all the time you like to think about it and your answer.....steve
> ...



Yeah ... sure he will.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Maybe when hell freezes over due to "climate change". Ha ha ha.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Or when halal pigs fly.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yes of course I do,I think these various ISIS scum should be eliminated completely.Stop trying to assume anything about me because those that go on assumption are always wrong....You see Roudy you ask a direct question I'll always give you one.........ISIS are happy to slaughter anyone who disagrees with their Mad interpretation of Islam.

How you equate ISIS mentality to all Muslims is completely wrong......And you know it.so stop the rhetoric and be sensible..steve........as for your derogatory term JOOOOOOOOS,cut the shit,the majority of Jewish folk are fine and am proud to call many FRIENDS......but NOT ZIONISTS for obvious reasons.Like ISIS they are and have been "Dealers in DEATH"


----------



## Roudy (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Strange, never seen you post anything about it. All your posts are directed at those evil Zionist Jooooos.  Whoya kiddin'?


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Your opinion always,has Never reached much higher than the Gutter,so what's new Sally....Just come from a Zionist Mantra Meeting have You....that figures....steven


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well being a Zionist yourself,you can't see clearly...but the post above is my opinion.......but in one thing you are right....I shall always fight the corruption that is Zionism.You have your opinion about this Terrorist Group and I have mine...........I don't agree with you on this subject,but would always defend your right to your opinion.............more than you would do for me no doubt........ steve


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


If the Cap fits...Wear it Sally....your whole possee can come at me from every angle.....it is irrelevant because you are irrelevant....I smile when I draw all you wannabees to the surface..........because I can flush it away.....that what you do with a Crock of Shit.steven


----------



## theliq (Mar 19, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Thanks for the invite Hoss,whatcha drinking ?steve


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 19, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Hemlock.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



As I said please put the $5 whiskey down and go check yourself into the closest mental asylum.  History proves that it was the Palestinian Musłims that fell in love with Hitler and convinced him to kill an extra half a million Jews.

True story.  

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers


----------



## Roudy (Mar 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



What are you blabbering now?  No real Jew can ever be a anti Zionist. That makes them anti Judaism, since Zionism and the love and yearning for Israel is part of the fabric of Judaism, as much as the Pope and Vatican is part of the fabric of Catholicism, or Mecca is for Islam. Go educate yourself before you show your ignorance again. Even those crazy cultist Jews which comprise of less than .0000000000001% of JEWISH population are Zionist, they just disagree on the timing of when Jews are supposed to be there.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He doesn't know what Zionist means. It's just a meaningless word to people like him. To be tossed around here and there, thinking and hoping it creates an effect.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Never seen you post anything about all the barbarism coming out of Muslims and Islam. Just whining about the Jooooos 24/7 like a broken record.  You say Zionist like its a bad thing, it isn't.  The side you support are the evil barbarians. It's very clear and evident.  Get over it.


----------



## theliq (Mar 20, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Then you will be dead when this reaches you Hoss..R.I.P my friend


----------



## Mindful (Mar 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



What was that stuff Titania imbibed when she looked at Bottom? Might do something for you when gazed upon by deluded females.


----------



## theliq (Mar 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Of course Jews hate Zionism.......The Zionists have over the years tried to entwine themselves with Judaism as to be one and the same.....Ultra Jews and the rest of the world will politely tell you this is NOT TRUE............Your crappy summation should tell you that you are spewing the Zionist Mantra,we all realize that it's all bullshit Zionist indoctorination.....and the weak buggers would follow such tripe(a touch of ISIS imitation here of course).

I will take you back if I may to the Pre-Zionist days......There was Judaism.....but Zionism never existed...did it you trolls

For a Terrorist Organization to now align themselves Corruptly to Judaism,merely Corrupts one of the worlds Great Religions......but you Zionist show no shame, yet are the Most Shameful.....You by definition have given the Jewish people a bad name.

Your Premise is total lies and Zionist Bullshit.........Zionism has nothing to do with Judaism at all and non-Zionist would tell you that.

What Roudy is propounding is in reality the "GREAT ZIONIST LIE"..........Zionists are merely DEALERS IN DEATH......which is exactly why the were formed in the first place in the 1880's.

Interesting that during your BOLLOCKED DIATRIBE,I NOTE HOW YOU DEMEAN OTHER JEWS..but that's the Zionist methodology and mantra.....and it speaks volumes......of the type of Zionist posters we have here.......with your arrogance you may think you are the big tree.......but you forget I AM THE SMALL AXE......ready to cut you down .................and I do because I have truth and right on my side........and truth always wins against BULLSHIT.

I was born a Winner..........you all after 7th Grade became Losers.............And it shows...............You are not Moral People or/and Organization,

You really are a very SAD pack of Bastards,but then that is Your Life.I'm sad to say....YOU NO NOT THE MINUTE NOR THE HOUR

steve


----------



## Mindful (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 20, 2015)

Bollocked diatribe.

rotf.


----------



## theliq (Mar 20, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Bollocked diatribe.
> 
> rotf.


I rest my case.....Guilty as CHARGED.................Trouble with Zionists their minds, mind you Mindful, are full of Guiltiness.......but keep trying ....steve


----------



## theliq (Mar 20, 2015)

Mindful said:


>


Wonder how much the Zionist paid him for this stunt.....LOL..steve but every picture tells a story...."Arab surrounded by Jews,Hmmmmmm familiar story"


----------



## Mindful (Mar 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You crack me up. 

Watching the eclipse. The day just gets better.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Other tax payers disagree with you.................Why don't you give back your Gov't phone.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 20, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Hasn't  primitive Penelope heard of loan guarantees?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 20, 2015)

About bloody time.


Obama Calls Netanyahu by Aussie Dave Israellycool


----------



## Mindful (Mar 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Let me first off proclaim: Mahapach! What a tremendous upheaval!
> ...




Is this the best you can do? 

Elicit "likes" from Primitive Penny?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 20, 2015)

Mindful said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Give us back our money. Still depending on others, while you back stab them. Your arrogance shows.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Hard to believe that people as stupid as you are allowed on the streets.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 20, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I love how you Zionist call names when you have nothing to add to a conversation. I believe some of the stuff from your books, but most is copied from stories and made up fiction, and Bibi is using the same tricks that the fable of Ester did, a false flag. I see nothing holy in your books.

I believe some things are true, like EZE 16 and 17. Apparently you use to wear nose rings.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Let me first off proclaim: Mahapach! What a tremendous upheaval!
> ...



And the key word is "FORMER".

What a person does after he no longer has ties with Obama, or Bush, or Clinton, etc... is no one's business.  It's called "personal liberty".

Why do Righties hate personal liberty so much?

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Steve those voices in your head aren't Jews.  Just because some mentally unstable, alcoholic, Jew hating blowhard gets on the Internet and makes the insane claim that "Jews are against Zionism" doesn't mean jack shit.  You are not a Jew nor have you been around Jews.  It's pretty obvious you have absolutely no knowledge of what Zionism means and the history of the region. 

Sober up and go get yourself a good psychiatrist.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yeah, we know that since six million Jews are surrounded by about 500 million Arab Muslims, it's the Jooooooos that are surrounding the Arabs.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 20, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Already standing with the Obomanation instead of your own....Liberalism replaces his religion of birth....Pathetic!


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## SAYIT (Mar 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > What are you blabbering now?  No real Jew can ever be a anti Zionist. That makes them anti Judaism...
> ...


 

Yanno, you've made a lot of pompous, stupid comments here but that right there is about the dimmest one anyone has ever posted. Thanks for the laugh, Idiot.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## SAYIT (Mar 20, 2015)

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yeah ... Israel's 6.2 million Jews have their 360 million Arab neighbors surrounded.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 20, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Jews hate Zionism.......
> ...



His actual words were "Of course Jews hate Zionism" and the only mentally unstable, alcoholic, Jew hating blowhard making such stupid claims here is - drum roll, please - TheLiq.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 20, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Yeah the idiot is so SURE of it. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Can you do joined up writing too?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Conversation? What conversation?


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 20, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> You're moving the goal posts.
> 
> This is what Bibi said:
> 
> ...



Many officials did that, and what they could, to this day, of suppressing the black vote - look up Jesse Helms.  Even better, look up joe kennedy chicago votes presidential election 1960.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> so you or they say. Only about what % of Israel is Christian now, less than 5%. Isn't that funny, yet the evans still send you lots of money. I bet more Christians live in Gaza.






 NOPE they are down to just 2% of the population from a high of 18%. So 2% of 5 million is a lot less that 5% of 7 million.

 Or if you want actual numbers it is 100,000 in Palestine ( west bank and gaza combined ) and 350,000 in Israel.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 20, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Indeed.  But, I guess it's only personal liberty when it's the other side


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 20, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Pursunal Libertee fer thee, but not fer me!!


----------



## Coyote (Mar 20, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


 
We'll give you a little liberty.  Now get me a sammich


----------



## 50_RiaL (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Phoenall (Mar 21, 2015)

Coyote said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






They say what they are told to say by the islamonazi's or face being killed, until they manage to escape the barbaric and brutal regimes in gaza and the west bank. Then they tell of the brutality, murders, rapes and forced conversions, and team Palestine only ever link to the Christians reports coming from inside gaza and the west bank.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 21, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 Get it right you are sticking to the facts as described by hamas and fatah, much like the Iranian facts about the Jews living there.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 21, 2015)

No Peace Any Time Soon, but Not Because of Bibi

Palestinians have demonstrated neither the will nor the leadership to sign a deal with Israel.

Of all the idiocies uttered in reaction to Benjamin Netanyahu’s stunning election victory, none is more ubiquitous than the idea that peace prospects are now dead because Netanyahu has declared that there will be no Palestinian state while he is Israel’s prime minister.

I have news for the lowing herds: There would be no peace and no Palestinian state if Isaac Herzog were prime minister either. Or Ehud Barak or Ehud Olmert for that matter. The latter two were (non-Likud) prime ministers who offered the Palestinians their own state — with its capital in Jerusalem and every Israeli settlement in the new Palestine uprooted — only to be rudely rejected. This is not ancient history. This is 2000, 2001, and 2008 — three astonishingly concessionary peace offers within the last 15 years. Every one rejected.

RIGHT The fundamental reality remains: This generation of Palestinian leadership — from Yasser Arafat to Mahmoud Abbas — has never and will never sign its name to a final peace settlement dividing the land with a Jewish state. And without that, no Israeli government of any kind will agree to a Palestinian state.

Read more at: National Review


----------



## Coyote (Mar 21, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...



Provide some actual facts then showing that Palestinians were responsible for "ethnic cleansing" of Christians - from an unbiased source.  Let's avoid youtubes.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 21, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


"_*[Peace]  initiatives,  and  so-called  peaceful  solutions  and international conferences are in contradiction to the  principles  of the Islamic Resistance Movement... Those conferences are no more than a means to appoint the  infidels  as  arbitrators  in  the  lands  of Islam... There is no solution for the Palestinian problem  except  by Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are but a waste of time, an exercise in futility.*_" (Article 13)- Hamas Covenant

Are you really trying to say they just want to get along with everyone else? What have they done to make you think that?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 21, 2015)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Nope.  No one in that region does.

However, I'd like to see some actual evidence from unbiased sources that the reduction of the Christian Palestinian population is a direct result of "ethnic cleansing" from the Palestinian Muslims.

Seems like like such a simple question.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Mar 21, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No, you're just trying to pigeon hole a group with calling them names that don't even exist let alone ones they would associate themselves with. How about you define and provide links to this Palestinian Muslim group you want to make sure isn't grouped in with the rest of the terrorist muslims?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 I have and you are rejecting them because they go against your brainwashing. The you tube clip was of Christians in gaza talking about how they are treated by hamas, first hamd experience which beats anything produced by monte


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 Will the report of a fatah Palestinian be enough for you then ?   hardly a "biased" source.


Kamal El-Tarazi, a former senior security official in the Palestinian Authority, said in an interview that he was shot at by gunmen while he was driving in his car in Gaza. After hiding in Christian cemeteries and churches, El-Tarazi made his way to the West Bank to seek asylum, while leaving behind his wife and daughter.

El-Tarazi described some of the hostile activities towards Christians in the Gaza Strip, among them attacks on Christian organizations and churches. He also claimed that Christian women who do not wear a veil have acid thrown in their faces. Gazan Christians continuously tell of incidents of shootings and arson.

ISLAMIC PALESTINIAN APARTHEID Gaza s Christians Worried About Ethnic Cleansing Arab racism Islamo fascism

CAMERA From Ethnic Cleansing to Casualty Count Prof. Qumsiyeh Errs

Christians in Israel to EU Stop Christian Ethnic Cleansing in Arab Countries - Breaking Israel News


----------



## montelatici (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow Phoney, you've outdone yourself.  To support your ridiculous claims you have linked to a number of ZioNazi sites in one post.  One of the sites is called
 "arabracismislamofascism". LOL And the other is CAMERA.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 22, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Wow Phoney, you've outdone yourself.  To support your ridiculous claims you have linked to a number of ZioNazi sites in one post.  One of the sites is called
> "arabracismislamofascism". LOL And the other is CAMERA.  Unbelievable.






 And they all use Palestinian sourced material as evidence, or did you miss that simple fact ?  Not Israeli or Christian sources but arab muslims


----------



## montelatici (Mar 22, 2015)

Anything published by ZioNazi sites is a lie.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Provide some actual facts then showing that Palestinians were responsible for "ethnic cleansing" of Christians - from an unbiased source.  Let's avoid youtubes.



Let's stop with the trolling nonsense, since the links I listed showed quite clearly how given the horrendous conditions the gazan christians are living under due to muslim rule and treatment - you're still whining, so let's take a different tack: what "evidence" are you looking for?  The gazan christian population has collapsed under hamas rule, so the facts on the ground are clear to those without an agenda.

That said, do NOT make the mistake that for a nanosecond I am even remotely concerned with trying to convince you of anything, I am merely calling your bluff, since I do not find you to be a credible poster.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> However, I'd like to see some actual evidence from unbiased sources that the reduction of the Christian Palestinian population is a direct result of "ethnic cleansing" from the Palestinian Muslims. Seems like like such a simple question.



Repetitive demands for "evidence" is a sign of trolling, not a good way to sell the forum when done by a mod.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 22, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > However, I'd like to see some actual evidence from unbiased sources that the reduction of the Christian Palestinian population is a direct result of "ethnic cleansing" from the Palestinian Muslims. Seems like like such a simple question.
> ...



 Dude, if someone makes a claim, they better be prepared to be called on to provide evidence to support it.  The constant ducking is noteworthy.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 22, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Provide some actual facts then showing that Palestinians were responsible for "ethnic cleansing" of Christians - from an unbiased source.  Let's avoid youtubes.
> ...



The links I provided, and even one of your sources indicated that the main reason for the exodus of Christians was a combination of economic, Israel's policies, and Palestinian government mismanagement with high unemployment and lack of opportunities or stability being at the top.  You seem to ignore that and continue to whine that it was "ethnic cleansing" by the Palestinian Muslims.



> That said, do NOT make the mistake that for a nanosecond I am even remotely concerned with trying to convince you of anything, I am merely calling your bluff, since I do not find you to be a credible poster.



You...a judge of credible posters?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 22, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



And I provided multiple links showing that the main reason for the reduction of the Christians was economic.  Youtubes are hard to verify for authenticity or accuracy - it could be the opinion of a small group or it could be widespread.  It's like the claim some make that Muslims around the world were "dancing in the streets' when 9/11 happened yet, the reality is the only 
"dancing" was by a small group of Palestinians who may or may not have been doing it in exchange for candy depending on which story you read.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Dude, if someone makes a claim, they better be prepared to be called on to provide evidence to support it.  The constant ducking is noteworthy.



Who is ducking anything?  Multiple links have been provided supporting the claims made, that you won't accept them is pissing in the wind, no one gives a fuck.

When a person posts legitimate links proving their point, and all you do is troll and demand more "evidence," you're full of shit.  That you have mod status means nothing, you are no more honest or credible than any of the dipshits in my sig.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 22, 2015)

Coyote said:


> You...a judge of credible posters?



Given that most of the dung in my sig has been banned, and I've outlasted all of that garbage, then yeah, I know what I'm talking about.

Your euphemisms are fucking laughable non-sense; "government mismanagement"....

"Oh we're sorry, we didn't mean to throw you off of a building, attack your churches, threaten to kill your families if you don't allow us to fire rockets from your backyards..."

Ethnic cleansing can be done in many ways, not jut pointing a gun at someone head and demanding they run for their fucking lives, grow up.


----------



## theliq (Mar 22, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


What is it with you and the truth ????


----------



## theliq (Mar 22, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Some Jews do and you know it.....Zionism is a scurge.....all Zionists need a Psychiatrist, PERIOD.steve


----------



## theliq (Mar 22, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You...a judge of credible posters?
> ...


Over 100,000 Palestinians Slaughtered to 20,000 Jews Slaughtered......it's all in the numbers and facts Rhodie,you are on a hiding to nothing here,,,SLAP,SLAP.steve


----------



## theliq (Mar 22, 2015)

Mindful said:


> No Peace Any Time Soon, but Not Because of Bibi
> 
> Palestinians have demonstrated neither the will nor the leadership to sign a deal with Israel.
> 
> ...


I think you should really have said "With the Israeli leadership of today"........and why would you say "Stunning Election Victory" when in reality 70% of the population DID NOT EVEN VOTE FOR HIM.....is ridiculous.......it shows your complete bias.siam


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > No Peace Any Time Soon, but Not Because of Bibi
> ...


Steve, as I said before, there are 25 partys and 70% of the population voted for their partys in order to gain seats in the Knesset. Some partys got 4, 6,10, 13 seats. Bibi's party got 29 or 30 seats to their closest rival's 24. That is a landslide vote. No party has ever gotten 50% of the votes in an election. Please don't make me think you have Palestinian mentality even if you're trying hard to be that.


----------



## theliq (Mar 22, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Well I have actually.......but as you Guys are always complaining that I am some Islamist promoter I will give you my opinion on this oppressive Group of Islamist that go under the banner of ISIS and their off-shoots,and why some Islamic Traditions must be rejected to end Extremism.
1. THE SUPREMACY OF LIFE AFTER DEATH...........The appeal of martyrdom will fade only when Muslims assign a greater value to the rewards of this life than to those promised in Death and the hereafter.
2. SHARIA,THE VAST BODY OF RELIGIOUS LEGISLATION........Muslims should learn to put dynamic,evolving laws made by human beings above those aspects of Sharia,that are violent,intolerant and/or anachronistic.
3. THE RIGHT OF INDIVIDUAL MUSLIMS TO ENFORCE ISLAMIC LAW......There is no room in the modern world for religious Police,Vigilantes and politically empowered clerics.(sometimes this also rears its ugly head in Israel,as we saw last year).
4.THE IMPERATIVE TO WAGE JIHAD,OR HOLY WAR.......Islam must become a true religion of peace,which means rejecting the imposition of religion by the sword.(This was used extensively by many faiths in the past,including the Crusaders and the Christians that invaded Spain)and is being extensively used at the moment by ISIS(Change religion or die by the sword,these are not just words,it's fact that these cnuts are doing to innocents).

I know that this argument will make some Muslims uncomfortable.And some are bound to be offended....some will say theliq,you are not qualified to discuss these complex issues of theology and law. But this is not a work of theology,more a public intervention.

I think one of the biggest obstacles to change within the Muslim world is the suppression of critical thinking by the individual.steve.

I support and Desire a free and Peaceful Palestine.......and Israel.

Nothing more,Nothing Less


----------



## theliq (Mar 22, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I don't care who's mentality I have Hoss............LOL........Now the reason The Most Forward Thinking Peoples of the World,Australians have A PREFERENTIAL SYSTEM OF VOTING Hoss is because the WINNING PARTY ALWAYS HAVE OVER 50% OF THE VOTE.......we live in the 21st Century,regrettably you all are living somewhere in the past.....50%+ is the only way........30% of a vote Hoss IS NOT A MAJORITY and therefore not Democratic in a real sense.
Please don't make me think you have an American or Israeli mentality,even though you are trying sooooo  hard to be that.

I love ya Hoss but I can see I am going to have to DRAG YOU AND YOUR MENTALITY INTO THE 21 CENTURY........your friend steve


----------



## theliq (Mar 22, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>


Where on earth do you find these pics of mirth...steve     You have NAILED IT yet again


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 22, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Jeezus! When the top partys get their number of seats then they form coalitions with the smaller partys to get 61 or more seats. Then they can form a government. Why are you being so hard headed?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Who's Steve?


----------



## theliq (Mar 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Coalitions Hey Hoss,in the end it only means compromise and often one party walks away,it creates chaos,indecision and impossible to govern with a long term agenda......I put it to you....would you rather have your system or 50+% which gives stability.....if it's the later....WELCOME TO AUSTRALIA.steve


----------



## theliq (Mar 23, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


LOL,you are being a little pedantic Vig....so I missed a comma(Horror)...Version 2=....steve, Vig You have NAILED IT yet again.....


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



It's early Monday morning, if I can't mess with you now, when can I mess with you?


----------



## theliq (Mar 23, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


LOL......point or is that    ( , )     taken..........steve


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> What is it with you and the truth ????



Yeah, I'm real sorry 'bout my penchant for it.
So what is up with your aversion to it?


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yanno, I've read a thousands of thoughtful, factual, personal takes on this subject ... even some from pro-Palestinians but not a single one from you.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 23, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




lol


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 23, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



The self-proclaimed "magnificent" Liq is simply a raging idiot and I mean that with all due respect.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 23, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Steve those voices in your head aren't Jews...
> ...



Obviously it's time to make another appointment.


----------



## rdean (Mar 23, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


That's the right wing Republican Christian way of thinking.

Other Christians don't think like that.

Obviously.


----------



## rdean (Mar 23, 2015)

He may not be an American, Republican, but he acted like one.  Caught in a money scandal of wildly spending tax payer money, race baiting.  Changing his position on a whim.  Winning through fear by terrorizing his base.  Right out of the GOP playbook.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 23, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Anything published by ZioNazi sites is a lie.





 Of course it is, but only to islamonazi stooges like you two. But then anything that is derogatory towards islam is according to you zionazi


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 And once should be enough to stop the constant demands for the same links to the same claims. That is ducking by you in the hope the links wont be provided.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 A much better judge than you it seems as you are biased in the extreme


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 Many video's are posted to you tube as a means of storage, some come from credible sources so for you to dismiss them as unverifiable is not acceptable. Unless you want to tell the other members of team Palestine that their links are not acceptable as well. The fact remains the hristians that have escaped for hamas and fatah tell the same story of forced conversions, rapes, beatings, murders and violence, so what do you find so hard to believe in that when the evidence from every Islamic nation is just the same.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



The problem with videos - and I almost always ignore them, is you can't chase down their accuracy like you can the written word.  It's very easy to cobble together bits and omit bits to alter the message and context is usually absent.  

The remains that you still need to find credible evidence (and, to reiterate your demand - from unbiased sources) that the Christian population was reduced due to the Palestinian Muslims - in otherwords, show a direct causation here.  Everything I found indicates long standing economic instability, high unemployment, the effects of the blockade being the primary reason for it.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Mar 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



In otherwords you can't provide credible links and you are hoping that you and your buddy can obfuscate


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Youtube does not always give the original source, but it is not that hard to find them.  News and agencies usually stamp their videos with an insignia.
There are a lot of crakerjack bigots that make their own videos and video blogs.  Usually not that hard to spot them.  Mostly just use common sense.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Youtube always provides a link to the page of the poster. Going to that page gives you a hint to their bent.

Example:
Music Maker Relief Foundation - YouTube


----------



## Coyote (Mar 23, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Agree, but unlike written material - it's more difficult to verify, know what's ommitted etc. It's a lot easier to break down a written article.  Also...honestly...I can skim an article quickly but a youtube can end up being 10 minutes of wasted life before you realize it.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 23, 2015)

For those still following the election.....67 support Netanyahu coalition.  He only needed 61


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 And never the hristians claims that it was the murders, forced conversions, ethnic cleansings and genocides by the arab muslims, no matter how many make the same claims.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 I could cite case studies but then I would be banned by another mod


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 I gave the links and you refuse to even look at them because they are not credible, says it all really one islamonazi brainwashed stooge


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Agree, but unlike written material - it's more difficult to verify, know what's ommitted etc. It's a lot easier to break down a written article.  Also...honestly...I can skim an article quickly but a youtube can end up being 10 minutes of wasted life before you realize it.



I'm not certain this applies ... I haven't the time to dig deeper into the thread. Sorry.

Do Christians Have a Future In the Middle East - Al-Monitor the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## Coyote (Mar 23, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





SAYIT said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Agree, but unlike written material - it's more difficult to verify, know what's ommitted etc. It's a lot easier to break down a written article.  Also...honestly...I can skim an article quickly but a youtube can end up being 10 minutes of wasted life before you realize it.
> ...



It's a good article - thanks for posting it 

It's applies to the Middle East generally and echos what I've been hearing from human rights groups in particular, about the loss of Christian (and for that matter other even smaller minorities) from the region.  In some cases - like with ISIS, I think you could call it "genocide".  In others - it's discrimination and persecution, and a combination of factors including that which lead to a lack of opportunity.  I think with Gaza, some of that applies but the bigger factor is the overall economic collapse due to the ongoing conflict with Israel as well as the mismanagement of their government, and fears of rising extremism in the area overall.  It's dishonest to say that the Palestinians are responsible for the "ethnic cleansing" of Christians Gaza when those other things are big factors.  It's a very bad time for religious minorities in the Middle East and it's sad - there are many ancient religious communities in danger of extinction due to the collapse of states and extremism.  It points out how many Muslim-majority states in those areas incorporate religion into their constitutions and laws - something that imo makes it almost impossible to assure religious minorities of equal protection and rights and I can't find any examples where religion in goverment succeeds in that.  What is going with Christians in the ME is a bad sign for the region.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 23, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



You make the *constant demand *for "unbiased" sources yet do not provide them yourself  .  Why should I take what you post seriously oh "zionazi brainwashed stooge"?


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 23, 2015)

Coyote said:


> You make the *constant demand *for "unbiased" sources yet



Quite simply, I do not give a flying fuck if you are a mod or not, you're a non-credible fucking piece of shit.

I posted multiple links, listed multiple facts, and you of course ignore them, providing nonsensical sophistic bullshit about "oh, its just so awful for minorities in the mideast."

Guess what asshole, who is sovereign in 99% of the mideast? ARAB FUCKING MUSLIMS.

So when we see dozens of minority groups running for their lives to escape over the past 50 years, it isn't simply because of "economic" conditions, or the the 50% unemployed arab muslims in gaza would have left that region - but amazingly, it is only the NON arab muslims who keep exiting iraq, syria, gaza, lebanon, etc., so to a rational no fucking idiot it would be obvious that they are being forced out.

I do not GAFF at this point about you or your status; you will be ignored unless you can offer a DIRECT response to the specific links I provided, and comments I stated.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 24, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 OXYMORON again as you cant be a Zionist believing in the Jews right to exist and a Nazi believing in the final solution and mass murder of all the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 24, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You make the *constant demand *for "unbiased" sources yet
> ...






 Well said, we cant respond as we would like as we don't have the power to do so and face being censured by jumped up little Hitlers with an axe to grind. One pro Israeli poster has been banned from here while pro Palestinian ones are allowed to flourish and doing much worse things, that is were the problems lie


----------



## Mindful (Mar 24, 2015)

Selective memory.

What Obama Forgets And What He Remembers by Mirabelle Ward Israellycool


----------



## Coyote (Mar 24, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You make the *constant demand *for "unbiased" sources yet
> ...



How sweet.  I'm not too impressed with you either honey.



> I posted multiple links, listed multiple facts, and you of course ignore them, providing nonsensical sophistic bullshit about "oh, its just so awful for minorities in the mideast."



Maybe your sources aren't so credible or - more likely - your method of delivery is greatly lacking.



> Guess what asshole, who is sovereign in 99% of the mideast? ARAB FUCKING MUSLIMS.



You just noticed?



> So when we see dozens of minority groups running for their lives to escape over the past 50 years, it isn't simply because of "economic" conditions, or the the 50% unemployed arab muslims in gaza would have left that region - but amazingly, it is only the NON arab muslims who keep exiting iraq, syria, gaza, lebanon, etc., so to a rational no fucking idiot it would be obvious that they are being forced out.



And of course - there is only one possible reason for all that exodus over 50 years and nothing else could possibly be influencing despite what people themselves say.



> I do not GAFF at this point about you or your status; you will be ignored unless you can offer a DIRECT response to the specific links I provided, and comments I stated.



Dude.  You don't order me around.  I will respond to what I like when I want and if you want a response - consider how you are choosing to deliver your message.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We post as members and you can attack us as members - within the rules.

Or you can provide actual links to verify your claims.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 24, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Sure you can. The base philosophy of the Nazi's was racial purity and that some races were better than others.  That can translate into a lot of ideologies.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 24, 2015)

Coyote said:


> You just noticed?



The arab muslims will not tolerate the sovereign rights of any other group in the mideast, a well known fact.



> And of course - there is only one possible reason for all that exodus over 50 years and nothing else could possibly be influencing despite what people themselves say.



To those with any knowledge of the region, the primary cause is the violence, terrorism and racism of arab muslims.  What the yazidis are dealing with in iraq is no different than what the copts of egypt, maronites of lebanon, or jews across the arab muslim world endured until they were expelled.

It is only the clueless and the dim - or those with an agenda - who refuse to accept it as fact.



> I will respond to what I like when I want and if you want a response - consider how you are choosing to deliver your message.



Your credibility is non-existent.  I called you out earlier in the thread as to what "evidence" would suffice, and you of course ignored the question.  You broadly attack EVERY link provided, even those of MSM media, and excuse away every statement made in the articles by non-muslims.  In a different (better) forum, you'd have been removed from the thread for trolling, but sadly, in this one you get to stay, and pollute it further.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...






 SALLY


----------



## theliq (Mar 25, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You make the *constant demand *for "unbiased" sources yet
> ...


Fook off you Idiot.....The only reason the Zionist Scum stay and occupy Palestine...is because of all the Billions of $ they screw out of the US and the rest of the world.........playing today on sympathy to get CASH.....Ooooo poor Jews they have been so mistreated in the past and are so worthy....Bullshit they are..... Zionist money grubbing Terrorists is what they truely are


----------



## Coyote (Mar 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


*
Decisions like that are made by the entire team, not any one person and usually only after an extensive record of warnings and violations.*

*Your welcome to discuss it in PM.*


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 26, 2015)

theliq said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 See plenty of that coming from your brothers in arms, none whatsoever from the Jews.   Now again why does islam get $20billion a year in unconditional aid ( that goes straight into Swiss bank accounts ) while Israel gets $500,000 unconditional aid and $3billion tied to American goods and must be paid back.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 Why not openly so that everyone can see how biased some mods are, then throw it open to the floor to see who the posters would like removed from mod status.


----------



## rhodescholar (Mar 28, 2015)

Coyote said:


> *Decisions like that are made by the entire team, not any one person and usually only after an extensive record of warnings and violations.*
> 
> *Your welcome to discuss it in PM.*



You're full of shit.  I called you out multiple times as to what "evidence" you are demanding, yet you have ignored it every time.

For the rational, here is a good piece:

Prosor to UN Security Council Break silence on plague of minority persecution in Mideast - Middle East - Jerusalem Post

"Israel's ambassador to the UN highlighted that Christians living under Hamas rule in Gaza do not have the same political freedoms as those in Israel. 

Prosor said that after the Islamist group took control of the Gaza Strip in 2007, half of the coastal enclave's Christian community fled. He also spoke of the Christian population under the Palestinian Authority, saying the historic city of Bethlehem's Christian population fell by 70 percent since the PA assumed control in 1995.

Referring to a variant of an Arab proverb that relates to Jews and Christians, Prosor said radical Islamists having a saying: "First the Saturday people then the Sunday people.""


----------



## member (Mar 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Sad day, shows who really loves to fight and kill.






*"shows who really loves to fight and killl?"*


who's that again?

At least you had the gumption to type that.  trying your best to deflect from those *"who really love to fight and killl?"*





they're the same yesterday, today and tomorrow.







_*"Sad day."*_ (is right..._for you_).


----------



## member (Mar 28, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...









_*'coming out in droves to vote..."*_


_*"Really what it tells me*_ 

 *is he made a last minute appeal to racism to narrowly save his ass and in doing so showed the rest of the world his true colors."
*

Lots of times - speaking the truth about things is _labeled_ "racist." usually the _labeller_ - for ex. *( *

 *)* is the biggest racist of all.


_*"Keep up idiot.  Netanyahu won.  And yes, it's a democracy, that's why the Arab Muslim block has 13 seats.  Let us know when a Muslim shithole gives Jews or Christians 'equal rights'"*_

**Never**


----------



## Coyote (Mar 28, 2015)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > *Decisions like that are made by the entire team, not any one person and usually only after an extensive record of warnings and violations.*
> ...




Sure.  And I also posted articles showing that the Christian population f*led due to political instability, high unemployment and poor economic conditions partly due to Israel's incursions on Gaza.*

Who is full of shit? * You.*   Correlation isn't necessarily causation.

No one is claiming there isn't religious discrimmination but is that what has driven the exodus? * I posted this before* (you ignored it):

Gaza s tiny Christian community under siege Christian News on Christian Today

_Christian community is regarded as a "corner stone" in the fabric of the Palestinian community, according to the report, and like the Muslim majority aspires to build an independent Palestinian state. 

The decrease in the number of Christians is mainly related to the prevailing circumstances in the Gaza strip, the report says. Many who stay said they did so "for religious reasons", for "national pride" and for family.

_
*The average household income was $739.65 per month but 33.6 percent reported no salary or source of income. Two of the women surveyed were married for the first time at the age of 14, however these marriages took place more than 20 years ago.*
_

The findings show that the majority of the Christian population in Gaza is Greek Orthodox, totaling 1,170 or 89.1 percent, followed by Latin (totaling 9.3 percent), Coptic (0.8 percent), Baptist (0.5 percent), and Anglicans (0.2 percent).


"As an integral part of the greater Palestinian community in Gaza, *Christians continue to suffer from the absence of security, a prevailing poor economic situation due to the seven-year blockade, and the repercussions of Palestinian internal division which affects all aspects of life in Gaza. *Like all Gazans, upholding aspirations of freedom and building an independent Palestinian state is the way forward," the report says. *"The population of the Gaza Strip has for many years lived through harsh conditions collectively, from the Israeli occupation, its siege, and armed attacks on the Gaza Strip which is detrimental to the stability of Gaza and which continues to prevent planning and development by both the government and civil society." Combined with the high population density, it warns that conditions in Gaza "may further nourish an extremism which does not differentiate between race and religion."*


One of the repercussions of the Gaza siege is* the rising unemployment rate*, the report says. There is also an *electricity crisis with alternative sources of power increasing risks of damage to property, and even death.*


"While the Christians of Gaza feel that they suffer from the same problems that affect all citizens of the Gaza Strip, Christians perceive the blockade as having an immense impact on their community in particular. *They have been prevented from visiting holy sites in Bethlehem and Jerusalem since 2007, which disrupts their ability to truly uphold their religious faith, in contrast to other Christians from around the world who are freely able to visit these sites.*


*"Gaza's Christian community also fear the political rifts and changes happening in the Middle East*, especially the so-called 'Arab Spring' which has led to the displacement of hundreds of thousands of Christians from the region, especially from Iraq and Syria. Moreover, the emergence of extremists with religious antidotes to secular societies and a rejection of 'others', is also considered a challenge to Christians' lifestyles and the lives of their children. I*t is also worth mentioning that poverty, the siege, and a catastrophic humanitarian situation in Gaza as a result of the deteriorating political situation and internal Palestinian division, threatens Gazan society for both Christians and Muslims alike."*
_​


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 29, 2015)

Coyote said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





 And if that was written by a "Palestinian" based author then the content should be taken with a pinch of salt. The escapee's tell a different story, and show how the arab muslims are destroying humankinds history and sipplanting it with their own. It is not religion it is world domination and supremacy, and by destroying ancient artefacts and symbols they remove focal points of mans rallying points and nationalistic pride. The destruction of ancient statues of Buddha or the Pyramids of Egypt are prime examples of Islamic intransigence and need to remove all signs of any other religion. Why do you think they are destroying ancient Jewish archaeological remains in Jerusalem


----------



## Coyote (Mar 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Sure.  And I also posted articles showing that the Christian population f*led due to political instability, high unemployment and poor economic conditions partly due to Israel's incursions on Gaza.*
> 
> Who is full of shit? * You.*   Correlation isn't necessarily causation.
> 
> ...



And if that was written by a "Palestinian" based author then the content should be taken with a pinch of salt. 
[/quote]  

It was written BY a Christian - in a Christian publication. Here is a list of her publications which aren't limited to the Palestinians: Ruth Gledhill Christian News on Christian Today



> The escapee's tell a different story, and show how the arab muslims are destroying humankinds history and sipplanting it with their own.



Perhaps you are conflating what's going on with ISIS, and in Egypt under the MB with the Palestinians.  But lets get a few facts straight.

*Islamic extremists* (that is the key word here) are destroying important history, particularly religious and committing genocide on religious minorities and on any Muslims who don't adhere to their very narrow definition of faith.  What you don't realize is that Muslims are losing their lives trying to protect their religious and historical heritage from what are essentially "plundering barbarians".  Important artifacts and archaeological sites are ruined and ransacked for the black market funding these groups.  Religious artifacts are destroyed because they represent "paganism" and "idoltry".  Historically - what these groups are doing is nothing new.  Christianity has it's own sordid history of destroying the religious buildings and artifacts of other religions and building churches on top of them.  Brave people are trying to protect sites and museums.  It's a tragedy that says more about extremism and barbarianism than it does Islam.



> It is not religion it is world domination and supremacy,



No.  It's a religion.  That who argument you're spewing is a modern invention thrown up by rightwing bigots like Pipes, Spencer, and Gellar. 



> *and by destroying ancient artefacts and symbols they remove focal points of mans rallying points and nationalistic pride. *



Good point.  What you are describing if - that is their motivation, is pretty saavy military reasoning, that goes back throughout the history of warfare.  I actually hadn't thought of it that way.



> The destruction of ancient statues of Buddha or the Pyramids of Egypt are prime examples of Islamic intransigence and need to remove all signs of any other religion. Why do you think they are destroying ancient Jewish archaeological remains in Jerusalem



It's a prime example of extremist ideology.  How long have they existed and been protected by the Muslim populations in that region?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 29, 2015)

> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]




It is islam acting on the commands of its religion, it is not just extremists that cause the destruction. As many reports show islam is a psychopathic cult that follows  atrial of death and destruction.

By the way did you read this part from your link

"As an integral part of the greater Palestinian community in Gaza, Christians continue to suffer from the absence of security, a prevailing poor economic situation due to the seven-year blockade, and the repercussions of Palestinian internal division which affects all aspects of life in Gaza

"Gaza's Christian community also fear the political rifts and changes happening in the Middle East, especially the so-called 'Arab Spring' which has led to the displacement of hundreds of thousands of Christians from the region, especially from Iraq and Syria. Moreover, the emergence of extremists with religious antidotes to secular societies and a rejection of 'others', is also considered a challenge to Christians' lifestyles and the lives of their children. It is also worth mentioning that poverty, the siege, and a catastrophic humanitarian situation in Gaza as a result of the deteriorating political situation and internal Palestinian division, threatens Gazan society for both Christians and Muslims alike."


----------



## Coyote (Mar 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> It is islam acting on the commands of its religion, it is not just extremists that cause the destruction. As many reports show islam is a psychopathic cult that follows  atrial of death and destruction.



If that were a case they would have been destroyed long ago.  Think about it.

I don't place much credence in "reports" from hate sites.  You, yourself, are the one constantly going on about biased sites.



> *By the way did you read this part from your link*
> 
> "As an integral part of the greater Palestinian community in Gaza, *Christians continue to suffer from the absence of security, a prevailing poor economic situation due to the seven-year blockade, and the repercussions of Palestinian internal division which affects all aspects of life in Gaza*
> 
> "Gaza's Christian community* also fear the political rifts and changes happening in the Middle East, especially the so-called 'Arab Spring' which has led to the displacement of hundreds of thousands of Christians from the region, especially from Iraq and Syria. Moreover, the emergence of extremists with religious antidotes to secular societies and a rejection of 'others', is also considered a challenge to Christians' lifestyles and the lives of their children*. It is also worth mentioning* that poverty, the siege, and a catastrophic humanitarian situation in Gaza* as a result of the deteriorating political situation and internal Palestinian division, threatens Gazan society for both Christians and Muslims alike."



Why yes, did you not notice I posted it and highlighted relevant sections?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 29, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > It is islam acting on the commands of its religion, it is not just extremists that cause the destruction. As many reports show islam is a psychopathic cult that follows  atrial of death and destruction.
> ...






 So what do you have to say about that last part that states the *repercussions of Palestinian internal division.

 It points to the major cause of concern being the arab muslims. *


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The only internal division is between the elected government and the US installed dictatorship.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 29, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





 WRONG try the war going on between hamas and fatah


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Fatah lost the elections to Hamas in 2006.

So how is it that Fatah is running the West Bank?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 29, 2015)

Seems to be too fucking close to the truth.....


----------



## Coyote (Mar 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



If you actually took the time to read my posts you would know what I had to say about it.

And where does it say it's *a "major cause of concern"?*  It's added as an afterwards - after the other causes were mentioned.   The *repercussions *of "Palestinian internal division" are a lack of leadership, opportunities, economic improvement - stuff which "*affects all aspects of life in Gaza" *for everyone.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 30, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 Then why haven't they called for new elections in the west bank, unilaterally deposing hamas and letting them keep gaza. Then the arab muslims and others should be given a free passage to the west bank leaving behind the terrorists. That would herald a new dawn for the Palestine crisis and give the people the chance to vote for what they want.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 30, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





 You really need to stop looking at those sites that support your POV and start looking at the broader picture. That way you will see that it is not as one sided as you believe


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The US is preventing elections.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 30, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 How about a verifiable non partisan link to support your fantasy then ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 30, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 Because hamas got what they wanted with gaza, and cast the west bank adrift. All they need to do is go to Ramallah and sit in their parliament..................


----------

